# Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?



## McRib (Oct 6, 2021)

Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.



Just who believes the claim that Trump won in 2020 and that the election was stolen from him? Who are these tens of millions of Americans and what draws them into this web of delusion?

Three sources provided The Times with survey data: The University of Massachusetts-Amherst Poll; P.R.R.I. (the Public Religion Research Institute); and Reuters-Ipsos. With minor exceptions, the data from all three polls is similar.

Alexander Theodoridis, a political scientist at the University of Massachusetts, summed it up:



> About 35 percent of Americans believed in April that Biden’s victory was illegitimate, with another 6 percent saying they are not sure. What can we say about the Americans who do not think Biden’s victory was legitimate? Compared to the overall voting-age population, they are disproportionately white, Republican, older, less educated, more conservative, and more religious (particularly more Protestant and more likely to describe themselves as born again).


P.R.R.I. also tested agreement or disagreement with a view that drives “replacement theory” — “Immigrants are invading our country and replacing our cultural and ethnic background” — and found that 60 percent of Republicans agreed, as do 55 percent of conservatives.

The Reuters/Ipsos data showed that among white Republicans, those without college degrees were far more likely to agree “that the 2020 election was stolen from Donald Trump,” at 69 percent, than white Republicans with college degrees, at a still astonishing 51 percent. The same survey data showed that the level of this belief remained consistently strong (60 percent plus) among Republicans of all ages living in rural, suburban or urban areas.









						Opinion | Trump True Believers Have Their Reasons (Published 2021)
					

One-third of Americans still think Biden’s victory in 2020 was illegitimate. What gives?




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Exposure to authoritarian values leads to lower positive affect, higher negative affect, and higher meaning in life
					

Five studies tested the effect of exposure to authoritarian values on positive affect (PA), negative affect (NA), and meaning in life (MIL). Study 1 (N = 1,053) showed that simply completing a measure of right-wing authoritarianism (vs. not) prior to rating MIL led to higher MIL. Preregistered...




					journals.plos.org
				












						The existential function of right-wing authoritarianism - PubMed
					

Findings extend scientific knowledge by demonstrating that RWA contributes to MIL, particularly existential mattering, and especially for those experiencing distress. We discuss implications for our understanding of RWA and MIL.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 6, 2021)

Who is it believes that 8,000,000+ people actually voted for the stumbling basement dweller who even John Kerry now says has limited awareness?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 6, 2021)

On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.


----------



## McRib (Oct 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.



You're part of the 35% who will believe anything on Facebook.


----------



## Votto (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With proven academic data showing that both academia and the media leans heavily to the Left, what you have in place is a propaganda behemoth that skews all elections.

That alone "fixes" elections for the DNC and is why they have dominated.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> You're part of the 35% who will believe anything on Facebook.


I have no social media account at all and have never seen Facebook,  Twitter, or any other social media.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Who is it believes that 8,000,000+ people actually voted for the stumbling basement dweller who even John Kerry now says has limited awareness?


85 million voted against Trump


----------



## Votto (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 85 million voted against Trump


Next election it will be 85 trillion.


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.



Here in Arizona it was the opposite.  Some of the media called the race early for Biden and the race tightened in subsequent days as mail-in votes were being counted.  









						Fox draws Trump campaign's ire after calling Arizona for Biden
					

TV channel refuses to backtrack from decision despite reports of direct complaints from US president




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.


You watched just what had been predicted

Early Trump lead because he urged Republicans to vote in person and Republican legislatures blocked early counting of mail in votes.

As predicted, once the mail in votes were counted, Biden surged to the lead

Pennsylvania is a prime example where the legislature blocked early counting of mail in votes


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 6, 2021)

I've  seen how stealing elections work in California.   Same way.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> ^ Dupe ^


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> P.R.R.I. also tested agreement or disagreement with a view that drives “replacement theory” — “Immigrants are invading our country and replacing our cultural and ethnic background” — and found that 60 percent of Republicans agreed, as do 55 percent of conservatives.


That means 60 percent of Republicans are true Americans, because, if you don't care about the Great Replacement, you are either a fool or an enemy. Just ask Israelis what they think of Sudanese immigrants, or the Palestinians they stole the land from. They are the "60 percent of Republicans." And that's what makes the Jew incompatible to our nation and civilization, for he works by deception to accomplish here what he opposes by force in Israel. He is a hypocrite and a force for destruction


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?​


All we need from you is your proof that it wasn't stolen!  Why do you people keep this issue alive with your refusal to close the matter?



odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are


What proof do you have of that?

Do you ever provide proof of anything you claim?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Who is it believes that 8,000,000+ people actually voted for the stumbling basement dweller who even John Kerry now says has limited awareness?



Sane people


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> All we need from you is your proof that it wasn't stolen!



50 states certified the results


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> You're part of the 35% who will believe anything on Facebook.



I must be one of the exempt because I'm finding it hard to believe this bullshit thread.  You offer NOTHING but crap to support your claims.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sane people


So you think the stuttering, stumbling, plagiarizing, grifting boob in the WH, Calamity Joe, wrecking foreign policy, wrecking the economy, promoting illegal dictatorial mandates now even as he fails at Covid as well while needing cue cards and permission slips from Nancy to speak was the "sane" choice?


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> You watched just what had been predicted
> 
> Early Trump lead because he urged Republicans to vote in person and Republican legislatures blocked early counting of mail in votes.
> 
> ...


Even the slightest step to protect the integrity of our elections--the most moderate and common sense proposals to prevent cheating--are met with apoplexy by one party, and fierce resistance. That's how you know which party needs to steal elections. That's how you know which party will destroy our republic and send us over the cliff into tyranny. It's just sad there are so many like you who look forward to that


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> Even the slightest step to protect the integrity of our elections--the most moderate and common sense proposals to prevent cheating--are met with apoplexy by one party, and fierce resistance. That's how you know which party needs to steal elections. That's how you know which party will destroy our republic and send us over the cliff into tyranny. It's just sad there are so many like you who look forward to that


Actually, all available evidence shows Donald J Trump tried to steal the election thru..

Widespread misinformation campaign about election integrity Frivolous lawsuits that he expected his appointed judges to support
Pressuring local election officials to overturn the voters
Pressuring his Vice President to overturn the states
Sending a mob to disrupt the certification process


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear odanny 
Instead of making the same mistake, and going with the most outlandish and extreme possible version out there spreading around: 
I would break down and "replace" this perception by pinpointing more realistic applicable issues people are having, that can be verified as real problems causing concern and objections. This also makes it easier to understand why people are facing deeper conflicts and how to better address and resolve them:

(1) the Election issues stem from 3 key conflicts (a) mass volumes of mailin ballots not verified by Notarization under penalty of perjury (b) rule changes that were not voted on by elected state reps to prove consent of voters taxpayers and citizens (c) in general, liberal voters believing in voting in social benefits and reliance on Govt for social and economic support collectively for the entire nation, and conservative voters not believing in paying for that centrally through fed govt but in delegating this democratically to people and states locally. So this causes a rift in representation between state and federal, conservative and liberal and causes misrepresentation in media campaigns voting elections and govt  in general.

(2) for the immigration issue, instead of focusing on the immigrants trying to work and follow the laws and the system, the real issue is trying to deter the trafficking and crime taking advantage of weak or lax law enforcement if not corruption as well.

In Texas the cities affected are suffering censorship by the media. The crime and trafficking are worse than depicted, filling jails with victims of minor crimes indirectly related to human and drug trafficking overwhelming the system.

If you go with what the media reports that narrative distracts from the real crisis.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 85 million voted against Trump


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> All we need from you is your proof that it wasn't stolen!  Why do you people keep this issue alive with your refusal to close the matter?
> 
> 
> What proof do you have of that?
> ...


Aren't you the morons who are instituting audits after audits? Even though the audits show Biden winning? And, we are the ones who are keeping the issue alive?


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 85 million voted against Trump


Over 70 million for Biden/against Trump
and over 70 million for Trump/against Biden.

rightwinger The election maps show a fairly clear 50/50 split between urban populations with high density of people depending on govt for social welfare voting BLUE, while rural landowning self reliant conservative leaning populations voting RED.

We need to use our system to representb equally not abuse elections to establish one political belief or religion over others by voting each other out. Half the country loses either way and takes turn losing equal protection of the laws every 2-4 years. 

Discrimination by creed violates Civil Rights laws requiring equal Public Accmmodations, not just Govt representing people of the same Party as the people in office.

Www.ethics-commission.net 

We cannot put favor or bias toward Party above public duty to represent all voters taxpayers and citizens equally regardless of Creed.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 6, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Aren't you the morons who are instituting audits after audits? Even though the audits show Biden winning? And, we are the ones who are keeping the issue alive?


The audits show laws were broken and proper procedures were ignored. The election was a clown show with one result guaranteed.  The installment of an illegitimate president.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 6, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Aren't you the morons who are instituting audits after audits? Even though the audits show Biden winning? And, we are the ones who are keeping the issue alive?


Dear Magnus 
The audits never address the real omission due to lack of Notarization.
It does no good to keep counting the same ballots that weren't notarized.
Total waste.

To redo those mailin ballots contested means redoing the election in contested states.

To get the money and will to pay for that effort, restitution would have to be agreed on in advance to apply the credits owed to taxpayers for govt abuses.

Both parties would have to agree to afford that level of reform and corrections owed from past abuses.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear Magnus
> The audits never address the real omission due to lack of Notarization.
> It does no good to keep counting the same ballots that weren't notarized.
> Total waste.
> ...


So, if the ballots were no good in the contested states, then all the votes need to be thrown out. Are you guys ok with removing all the Republicans who did win statewide? Every single one of them?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The audits show laws were broken and proper procedures were ignored. The election was a clown show with one result guaranteed.  The installment of an illegitimate president.


Keep telling yourself that, chump. Whatever helps you sleep at night. 

Looking forward to the next audit results when we can look forward to Rump losing (again) and trumptards having a breakdown (again)!


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Aren't you the morons


No. You must have me confused with your friends.



Magnus said:


> who are instituting audits after audits? Even though the audits show Biden winning?


Really?  Where?  You mean this one?







Only a moron like you could see this and declare it a "victory."


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 6, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Keep telling yourself that, chump. Whatever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Looking forward to the next audit results when we can look forward to Rump losing (again) and trumptards having a breakdown (again)!


Nothing about the laws being broken? That stuff does not matter to fascists, does it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> So you think the stuttering, stumbling, plagiarizing, grifting boob in the WH, Calamity Joe, wrecking foreign policy, wrecking the economy, promoting illegal dictatorial mandates now even as he fails at Covid as well while needing cue cards and permission slips from Nancy to speak was the "sane" choice?



Who said that?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Who said that?



You did, by implying that Biden was the "sane" alternative to Trump.  In no universe is anything Joe Biddum ever done especially now in office comparable to "sanity."

Trump may be a character compared to the typical flat politician, he may be a showman and a braggart, he might harmlessly embellish some of his accomplishments, but he got the job done.

I never saw one stadium of people ever stand up chanting:  FUCK DONALD TRUMP.  The most popular president in history has already accomplished that in half of one year.

Even the kids have figured out that Joe and the democrats are nothing but a scam running a shell game.


----------



## FJB (Oct 6, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sane people





I think you forgot to add the in to that word.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The election was stolen. The thief, Satan, stole it through people. That beings voice is heard through they that stole it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desperado (Oct 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 85 million voted against Trump


I firmly believe that there is no way that 85 million people are that mentally retarded that they voted for biden
I have more respect for the American voters than that


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2021)

Desperado said:


> I firmly believe that there is no way that 85 million people are that mentally retarded that they voted for biden
> I have more respect for the American voters than that


Lets see…

A President who never won the popular vote and had a 42 percent approval?

Throw in his inept handling of COVID and 85 million sounds correct


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> No. You must have me confused with your friends.
> 
> 
> Really?  Where?  You mean this one?
> ...


Only an unqualified imbecile would make that remark!!! Do you even understand what you post? You claim only I can see this and declare it a victory and yet...your own screenshot has this...




Who the fuck do you think the Arizona audits have given the margin of victory to? A hint...it's not to a particular orange douche bag!!!

Man, there are a lot of trumptards on this site but you take the cake. Talk about a classic self-own. This has to be it!!! Thanks for the entertainment, moron. This is even better than SNL!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.


lol. that's a shame.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Nothing about the laws being broken? That stuff does not matter to fascists, does it?


Poor poor trumptard. Still whining like his orange loser. There...there...let it all out...


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 6, 2021)

It's all fake ! Only 42 people voted for AOC


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Only an unqualified imbecile
> 
> View attachment 548426



Poor deluded fucktard.  Did you ever make it to the sixth grade?  Can you tell whether 48,000 is a bigger number than 10,000?  Did you flunk fucking kindergarten blocks?

WHAT KIND OF ASSHOLE IDIOT concludes that Joe Biden won by a spread of 10,457 votes on a state election where 48,751 votes are discovered to be in question?!

The more you asses open your mouths, the more idiocy you reveal yourselves to be.  You are obviously not qualified to eat, think, talk or breathe.

You really need to demand a full refund from whatever remedial comedy college that "graduated" you.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2021)

The important thing to remember is it all started with one of the greatest liars in history, trump. He started the LIE, and his minions and followers ate it up. they're all hoping that repeating and repeating such a lie will make it real make it the truth. It's not and now 95% of the country knows it, and accepts it. Just a fanatics still believe it's true.


----------



## Winco (Oct 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have *no social media account at all *and have never seen Facebook,  Twitter, or any other social media.


USMB = Social Media.
You will claim it is just a Message Board.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 6, 2021)

It’s not a matter of belief. It’s acknowledgment.
Like OJ is not really innocent.
Democrats are retarded baboons with no conscience.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its exactly the same % as people who think professional wrestling is real and that Trump's favorite book is the Bible.  No amount of reality will penetrate these people's thought process.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2021)

If you include the 2020 election between Vice President Gore and George W. Bush....

The GOP has won the popular vote exactly once in 20 years. 

Its no wonder they think the elections are rigged against them.  Somehow the same people who supposedly rig the presidential elections every 4 years completely fail at rigging the midterms.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Poor deluded fucktard.  Did you ever make it to the sixth grade?  Can you tell whether 48,000 is a bigger number than 10,000?  Did you flunk fucking kindergarten blocks?
> 
> WHAT KIND OF ASSHOLE IDIOT concludes that Joe Biden won by a spread of 10,457 votes on a state election where 48,751 votes are discovered to be in question?!
> 
> ...


Sorry asshole. You put up the graphics from the audit. And what does the Audit show? One more time...    






As for who concludes that Biden won? Just about everybody. Heck, even the audit that you morons paid $5 million for. So, one more time...lets hear it for Biden!!!!!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole planet ...especially the ones that lived through thier own color revolutions ....

Trump won 
Bigly


----------



## justoffal (Oct 7, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will explain it to you in terms that even somebody with your low IQ count can understand. The turnaround on election night between 11:00 p.m. and 4:00 a.m. was so statistically challenged that the odds are better that you would hit the Powerball 3 weeks in a row then for those numbers to reverse in the manner that they did.  This translates into a definite yes the election was stolen. Those kinds of odds simply do not exist.

Jo


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Stann said:


> trump. He started the LIE, and his minions and followers ate it up. they're all hoping that repeating and repeating such a lie will make it real make it the truth. It's not and now 95% of the country knows it



Great!  Where is the proof it is a lie?  Where is the evidence that it is such a flagrant lie that 95% of the country knows it!  Where is the proof that 95% of the country even BELIEVES it is a lie?

Where is your fucking proof of ANYTHING, buttwipe, other than your own idiocy, or are you so stupid you think you can just pan off your bullshit here and just because you CALL it a lie, that determines reality?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> As for who concludes that Biden won? Just about everybody.



THERE IT IS:  The belief that reality is what the MAJORITY of people say or believe.  Sorry, Bobo, Biden won AZ by 10,000 paper ballots from God knows where and now we find out that 48,000 of those votes counted DON'T FUCKING ADD UP and are suspicious needing further investigation.

So Surrender Joe won NOTHING.

We have a fraud living in the White House.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> I must be one of the exempt because I'm finding it hard to believe this bullshit thread.  You offer NOTHING but crap to support your claims.


It's purely a troll thread.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 7, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s not a matter of belief. It’s acknowledgment.
> Like OJ is not really innocent.
> Democrats are retarded baboons with no conscience.


I've met a lot of them.  I used to be one.  Never have I encountered a functioning moral compass among them.  Not once.  I certainly did not set my own moral compass until after I realized the evil that they do, and decided to stop supporting it.  What freedom, to be as far away as I can get from them.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2021)

It is obvious what happen.

Trump was kicking China's ass.  They didn't like it.  They needed to get rid of him.

The first thing they did was buy a high profile American politican.  In this case Joe Potatohead.  They made Potatohead's family filthy rich with a billion dollar investment deal.  they own his ass.

The next thing they did was undermine Trump's great economy.  They did it with a bio weapon.  One that they were probably already working on to get rid of their old people, which was a terrific burden on their economy.

They unleashed the bio weapon and caused a worldwide pandemic.  It achieve the purpose of destroying America's economy, undermining Trump.

It also allowed the Democrats to implement the scam of stealing an election with unverified mail in and harvested ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.  They had it easy because of the pandemic to get the fraudulent unverified ballots into the hands of Democrat counters.

There is absolutely no doubt how it went down.  The only thing in doubt was were the Democrats in on the Chicom attack from the beginning or were they simply opportunistic?

The Swamp was just as anxious to get rid of Trump as the Chinese.  He was a nationalist and they are globalists.  They hated him because he threatened their globalist agenda.

America had her Republic stolen by some really despicable assholes.  The Liberals don't give a shit because their welfare payment increased.  Just look at the "infrastructure" bills the Democrats pushed and are trying to push though.  A 25% increase in EBIT.  Free this and free that like child care and college.  They don't give a shit our country is being destroyed because of their greed.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> THERE IT IS:  The belief that reality is what the MAJORITY of people say or believe.  Sorry, Bobo, Biden won AZ by 10,000 paper ballots from God knows where and now we find out that 48,000 of those votes counted DON'T FUCKING ADD UP and are suspicious needing further investigation.
> 
> So Surrender Joe won NOTHING.
> 
> We have a fraud living in the White House.


 Again, one more time...from your own post...





So tell me, who do you think they are giving the margin of victory to? Even a retard like you should know the answer. Heck, it's from the link that _*you posted!    *_


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> So tell me, who do you think they are giving the margin of victory to?


We will have to wait now to see the results if they investigate and vet those 48,000 votes still in question to see who really won AZ.

ITMT, you should really stop talking and breathing.  You are using up valuable oxygen that actual thinking, intelligent people might need.

Come to think of it, you should just remove yourself entirely.  It was a good run but the space you occupy now could be better used by a mall parking lot, or a garbage can, or a tree.

WE can solve several problems here by cleaning up both the environment and our elections by simply getting democrats out of the way.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> We will have to wait now to see the results if they investigate and vet those 48,000 votes still in question to see who really won AZ.
> 
> ITMT, you should really stop talking and breathing.  You are using up valuable oxygen that actual thinking, intelligent people might need.
> 
> ...


_*We*_ have to wait to see the results? LOL. *Not as per the link that you posted!!!!

One more time, **from your own link**:



*

*Tell me again, trumptard, who is being awarded the margin of victory...from your own link!!!!   *


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> _*We*_ have to wait to see the results? LOL.



Hey shitferbrains, sorry you are so math challenged that you still can't understand that if only 1/4th of those paper ballots in AZ turn out to be fraudulent,  that will wipe out Joe's supposed 10,000 margin of victory!

SUCKS TO BE YOU!





I've got old shoes with more fucking sense than you.  Did you ever graduate blocks?


----------



## Circe (Oct 7, 2021)

In a way claiming to believe the election was stolen is a sort of symbol --- in the general unreliability of the elections now. We've been complaining about needing voter ID for years and years and we rightwingers KNOW that the Left lets in swarms, millions, of illegal aliens so Dems can take over the whole country with their socialism. Look at California with everyone registered to vote when they get a drivers license --- illegal alien? No problem. 

And there were a lot of big-city weirdnesses with votes this past election, and nobody on the Right likes that. We simply want honest elections, and we are not getting that. So we throw up our hands and say that the whole election system is rotten, and I think it probably is.


----------



## Circe (Oct 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Its exactly the same % as people who think professional wrestling is real and that Trump's favorite book is the Bible.  No amount of reality will penetrate these people's thought process.


That's because nobody wants YOUR reality. Why should they? They want their own reality. 

That seems fair to me. Let people believe what they want to believe. Without trying to burn them alive for it.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Hey shitferbrains, sorry you are so math challenged that you still can't understand that if only 1/4th of those paper ballots in AZ turn out to be fraudulent,  that will wipe out Joe's supposed 10,000 margin of victory!
> 
> SUCKS TO BE YOU!
> 
> ...


Poor poor trumptard. Still trying to erase the fact that the link/graphics from Arizona audits you provided clearly shows that Biden won.

And I am going to keep posting it over and over again to show how stupid you are. 

*One more time, **from your own link**:






Tell me again, trumptard, who is being awarded the margin of victory?  What a self-own!!!!!     *


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Still trying to erase the fact that the link/graphics from Arizona audits you provided clearly shows that Biden won.


It shows the exact opposite, asswipe.



Magnus said:


> And I am going to keep posting it over and over again to show how stupid you are.


Keep doing it please!  You're only showing your own stupidity and I'll be glad to point that out everytime!  Only an uneducated pinhead like you could think that a state election with 48,000 illegal ballots is a success story when we only need 1/4 of them to nullify Biden's victory!





Read it and weep, pin-brain, here again is the official result from Arizona:





Read in particular that LAST LINE, jerkoff.  Then tell me who is the loser-idiot here, Moron.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> It shows the exact opposite, asswipe.
> 
> 
> Keep doing it please!  You're only showing your own stupidity and I'll be glad to point that out everytime!  Only an uneducated pinhead like you could think that a state election with 48,000 illegal ballots is a success story when we only need 1/4 of them to nullify Biden's victory!
> ...


Sorry, trumptard. You don't get off that easy. You posted this proudly:






Explain to everyone the last line in your post. Whom does it refer to where it says: _*MARGIN OF VICTORY*_? Does it refer to your orange douche bag? Nope. It refers to President Biden. 

So, in your own link, you prove that Biden won. That, moron, is what is known as _*Self-Own!!!!!    *_

But hey, keep trying to wriggle out and I will keep reminding everyone what an utter ridiculous moron you are. So thank you for helping me out. It's been fun!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2021)

Circe said:


> That's because nobody wants YOUR reality. Why should they? They want their own reality.
> 
> That seems fair to me. Let people believe what they want to believe. Without trying to burn them alive for it.


Sounds smart…lol


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Sorry, trumptard. You don't get off that easy.



BLOW ME, asshole.  Read it and weep.





I can't be responsible for you dickheads inability to read and comprehend and am done playing victim to your childish school games.  Off to IGNORE for you.

I've got better things to do than waste time with lying subversive idiot shitstains.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BLOW ME, asshole.  Read it and weep.
> 
> View attachment 548897
> 
> ...


Sorry, trumptard. You don't get off that easy. You posted this proudly:








Explain to everyone the last line in your post. Whom does it refer to where it says: _*MARGIN OF VICTORY*_? Does it refer to your orange douche bag? Nope. It refers to President Biden.

So, in your own link, _*you prove that Biden won*_. That, moron, is what is known as _*Self-Own!!!!!  *_

But hey, keep trying to wriggle out and I will keep reminding everyone what an utter ridiculous moron you are. So thank you for helping me out. It's been fun!!!!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 7, 2021)

*Huge Red Flags*
Blocking Voter ID laws
Mail-in Ballots
Counting Ballots in secrecy
Dominion Voting Machines
Voting Machines connected to the internet
Counting the same ballots over and over and over
More ballots than voters
More than 100% voter turn-out
Changing Voting laws just weeks before election day without the approval of the Legislators
Counting ballots that are dated past election day
But the biggest red flag of all is being dumb enough to trust the Yellow Press and the Dirty Lying Cheating Greedy Corrupt Democrats


----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2021)

Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?​
I do, along with million of others.


----------



## Stann (Oct 7, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately now it's just down to just trump and his hard-line, soft-brained supporters. ( Melania always knew he was a loser. )


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 7, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the election was stolen, just like every other presidential election.

If Proportional Representation were in place, the voters would have a PROPER CHOICE. 

As it is they have a viable choice of two corrupt political parties who treat US politics as their home and fortress.

Isn't it time for people to have a proper vote, isn't it time for Democracy in the US for the first time?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 7, 2021)

skye said:


> Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?​
> I do, along with million of others.
> 
> 
> View attachment 548949



And yet you don't seem to care that the election isn't supposed to be democratic in the first place.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 8, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.


I am in  your moron  category

I have a rather high IQ and some college education (good gpa)

so call me a moron... we all know lefties.. that's about all they do  is call people names.. no substance, just rhetoric... just blah blah blah all the &^%$ time


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2021)

odanny said:


> ...they are disproportionately white, Republican, older, less educated, more conservative, and more religious (particularly more Protestant and more likely to describe themselves as born again).


And most are dishonest partisan hacks.

They know that Biden is the legitimate president and that the election was not ‘stolen.’

But they lie to pollsters and anyone else who will listen; they advance these lies on social media and message boards – such as USMB.

They propagate these lies in an effort to undermine confidence in the political process, to compel citizens to abandon voting – perceived by conservatives as beneficial to Republican candidates and officeholders.

Conservatives thrive in chaos and discord.

Yes, that the election was ‘stolen’ from Trump is a lie – but the Big Lie is conservatives who say they believe it.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2021)

odanny said:


> You're part of the 35% who will believe anything on Facebook.





You are part of the 35% that have no brain.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And most are dishonest partisan hacks.
> 
> They know that Biden is the legitimate president and that the election was not ‘stolen.’
> 
> ...





Well you certainly are an expert when it comes to partisan hacks.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 11, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




~~~~~~









						Rasmussen Poll: 56 Percent Believe Cheating Tainted Biden's 2020 Victory
					

A majority of likely voters believe cheating tainted President Joe Biden's victory over former President Donald Trump in last year's election, a new Rasmussen Reports survey found.A total of 56% of respondents are convinced "it's likely that cheating affected the outcome of...




					www.newsmax.com
				



**********​








						More Than Half of Americans Believe Cheating Tainted the 2020 Presidential Election and the Number of Americans Who Believe This Is Increasing
					

Americans know that Biden cheated to win the 2020 Election.  It was the only way he could win. In late October 2020 we predicted President Trump would win the




					survivalmagazine.org
				



**********​








						Vote-By-Mail: Most Voters Think It Will Cause More Cheating
					

Last year’s election featured mail-in voting as a measure to cope with the COVID-19 pandemic, but now more states are making vote-by-mail permanent, and nearly two-thirds of voters believe the result will be more cheating in elections.




					www.rasmussenreports.com


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 11, 2021)

Circe said:


> In a way claiming to believe the election was stolen is a sort of symbol --- in the general unreliability of the elections now. We've been complaining about needing voter ID for years and years and we rightwingers KNOW that the Left lets in swarms, millions, of illegal aliens so Dems can take over the whole country with their socialism. Look at California with everyone registered to vote when they get a drivers license --- illegal alien? No problem.
> 
> And there were a lot of big-city weirdnesses with votes this past election, and nobody on the Right likes that. We simply want honest elections, and we are not getting that. So we throw up our hands and say that the whole election system is rotten, and I think it probably is.


we need  to stop throwing up our hands and put these  damn  crooks in the slammer where they belong


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 11, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Actually, all available evidence shows Donald J Trump tried to steal the election thru..
> 
> Widespread misinformation campaign about election integrity Frivolous lawsuits that he expected his appointed judges to support
> Pressuring local election officials to overturn the voters
> ...


~~~~~~
In late October 2020 it was predicted President Trump would win the 2020 Election.  It was based t in part on the results of the rallies each candidate had leading up to the election.  President Trump ultimately had 1.1 million attendees at his rallies to Joe Biden’s less than 2,000 attendees.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> In late October 2020 it was predicted President Trump would win the 2020 Election.  It was based t in part on the results of the rallies each candidate had leading up to the election.  President Trump ultimately had 1.1 million attendees at his rallies to Joe Biden’s less than 2,000 attendees.



In late October it was predicted that Biden would win by 7 percent based on polls of likely voters

Given that Biden avoided the Super Spreader events that Trump loved, counting rally attendance is not a good indicator.

You think more Trump voters died than Biden voters?


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> In late October it was predicted that Biden would win by 7 percent based on polls of likely voters
> 
> Given that Biden avoided the Super Spreader events that Trump loved, counting rally attendance is not a good indicator.
> 
> You think more Trump voters died than Biden voters?




Xiden is an expert at mustering the dead voting block.

Thats for sure!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2021)

westwall said:


> Xiden is an expert at mustering the dead voting block.
> 
> Thats for sure!



It was Trump voters dropping like flies from COVID


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It was Trump voters dropping like flies from COVID


Biden has now passed the number of deaths from Covid under Trump in 2020 in just 10 months.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sane people


Sane people ( who are also honest with themselves) know the election was stolen.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It was Trump voters dropping like flies from COVID





Ummmm, not what I meant, dummy.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 12, 2021)

odanny said:


> Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?​


I have never encountered anyone other than a hardcore trumpwank who clings to such a crackpot notion.

As time passes, and no suspects among the hypothetical vast compliment of masterminds, coordinators, and facilitators are named, no explanation of how the alleged heist was managed _so _convincingly that no recounts, audits, or court appeals exposed any evidence of the fantasy, the dividing line between fantasists and realists, between believers and rationalists, becomes more stark.

Is there any discerning, impartial entity _anywhere_ who actually buys the absurd, self-serving delusion the Cry Baby Loser is peddling other than a trumpwank?

I can't think of one.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Is there any discerning, impartial entity _anywhere_ who actually buys the absurd, self-serving delusion the Cry Baby Loser is peddling other than a trumpwank?



The entire Republican Party is afraid to tell the Emperor he has no clothes


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 12, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> I have never encountered anyone other than a hardcore trumpwank who clings to such a crackpot notion.
> 
> As time passes, and no suspects among the hypothetical vast compliment of masterminds, coordinators, and facilitators are named, no explanation of how the alleged heist was managed _so _convincingly that no recounts, audits, or court appeals exposed any evidence of the fantasy, the dividing line between fantasists and realists, between believers and rationalists, becomes more stark.
> 
> ...


You can't think, just repeat. Bad day for shills.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 12, 2021)

If the election laws and rules had been the same in 2020 as they were in 2016, Trump would have been re-elected in a landslide.  No American with a three digit IQ can credibly deny this.

The Left exploited the pandemic and cooked the books (rules), in most cases illegally, so that (a) massive fraud was possible, and (b) due to intentionally sloppy handling of ballots, it would leave no paper trail.  Mainly, but not solely, in big cities in the Swing States.


----------



## dblack (Oct 12, 2021)

Birthers redux. Fear and ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> If the election laws and rules had been the same in 2020 as they were in 2016, Trump would have been re-elected in a landslide.  No American with a three digit IQ can credibly deny this.
> 
> The Left exploited the pandemic and cooked the books (rules), in most cases illegally, so that (a) massive fraud was possible, and (b) due to intentionally sloppy handling of ballots, it would leave no paper trail.  Mainly, but not solely, in big cities in the Swing States.


Yet you have been unable to prove a single case of fraud

It was Trump who tried to steal the election with frivolous lawsuits, coercing local election officials and bullying his VP to overturn the states


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 12, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Yet you have been unable to prove a single case of fraud
> 
> It was Trump who tried to steal the election with frivolous lawsuits, coercing local election officials and bullying his VP to overturn the states


You cannot prove anything until evidence is heard. You and your argument are failures.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 12, 2021)

dblack said:


> Birthers redux. Fear and ignorance.


Projection. You would not have a party without fear and ignorance.


----------



## dblack (Oct 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Projection. You would not have a party without fear and ignorance.


Yes. I was man said that once: "You can't have a party without fear and ignorance."


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2021)

odanny said:


> You're part of the 35% who will believe anything on Facebook.


The Facebook that only allows left-wing thought?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sane people ( who are also honest with themselves) know the election was stolen.


hahahahaha


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2021)

Polls are like assholes.......full of shit and stink like death.

These "polls" are manipulated, coerced, forced, and are pressured onto any particular set of people that the poll takers KNOW will give them the answers they need to make the CEO's of these "poll companies" happy.

Read the "fine print" on these polls!  99% of the time, LESS than 2,000 people are "polled" for any given topic by these companies!!  Thats less than .000005% than the total of voting Americans in this country!!  

There is NO WAY anybody can get a true/reliable number from LESS than THE WHOLE of all the registered/legal voters in this country!  

And even with that.........most of the people that take these "polls" are employees of the poll company itself, their friends, vendors, and relations.  

Polls are nothing more than a political tool, used to sway the ignorant, stupid, moronic, and the fuktards of this country!!


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 12, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few of the Querdeken actually believe the election was stolen.
Given the mountains of evidence saying the election was legal, fair, and clean they'd have to be brain dead since 41 to believe the lies they spew.

Yes, lies and the liars who lie them.

The goal of their handlers is to just keep them throwing crap to create the "doubt" that their handlers are now using to justify legislation allowing them to decide the winner no matter the actual count.

Sad actually.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 12, 2021)

Votto said:


> With proven academic data showing that both academia and the media leans heavily to the Left, what you have in place is a propaganda behemoth that skews all elections.
> 
> That alone "fixes" elections for the DNC and is why they have dominated.


Dominated?
What alternate universe are you wandering in from?
The GOP controlled both houses of Congress from 2015 to 2019.
The presidency from 17-21.

Nothing got done of course because the GOP doesn't have any policy beyond "own the libs."
Basically 50-50 across both houses and DEMS are getting stuff done. That's what DEMs do.

I guess reporting on stuff getting done is your version of "leans heavily to the left."


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 12, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have no social media account at all and have never seen Facebook,  Twitter, or any other social media.


REALLLLLLLLLY??????
It says on its social media account!
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 12, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> Even the slightest step to protect the integrity of our elections--the most moderate and common sense proposals to prevent cheating--are met with apoplexy by one party, and fierce resistance. That's how you know which party needs to steal elections. That's how you know which party will destroy our republic and send us over the cliff into tyranny. It's just sad there are so many like you who look forward to that


Please provide us with one of those "moderate common sense" proposals.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 12, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> REALLLLLLLLLY??????
> It says on its social media account!
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


This is hardly a social media account.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Polls are like assholes.......full of shit and stink like death.
> 
> These "polls" are manipulated, coerced, forced, and are pressured onto any particular set of people that the poll takers KNOW will give them the answers they need to make the CEO's of these "poll companies" happy.
> 
> ...


Some people are clueless when it comes to Statistical Sampling Theory


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> The entire Republican Party is afraid to tell the Emperor he has no clothes


There is little hope that the GOP will delouse itself of trumpery anytime soon, but hope lives. Some are pragmatically putting country before ideological extremism and the weird worship of one dude:

We Are Republicans. There’s Only One Way to ​Save Our Party From Pro-Trump Extremists.​By Miles Taylor and Christine Todd Whitman​​Mr. Taylor served at the Department of Homeland Security from 2017 to 2019, including as chief of staff, and was the anonymous author of a 2018 guest essay for The Times criticizing President Donald Trump’s leadership. Ms. Whitman was the Republican governor of New Jersey from 1994 to 2001.​​After Donald Trump’s defeat, there was a measure of hope among Republicans who opposed him that control of the party would be up for grabs, and that conservative pragmatists could take it back. But it’s become obvious that political extremists maintain a viselike grip on the national and state parties and the process for fielding and championing House and Senate candidates in next year’s elections...



​Rational Republicans are losing the party civil war. And the only near-term way to battle pro-Trump extremists is for all of us to team up on key races and overarching political goals with our longtime political opponents: the Democrats...

This year we joined more than 150 conservatives — including former governors, senators, congressmen, cabinet secretaries, and party leaders — in calling for the Republican Party to divorce itself from Trumpism... Rather than return to founding ideals, Republican leaders in the House and in many states have now turned belief in conspiracy theories and lies about stolen elections into a litmus test for membership and running for office...

[T[he best hope for the rational remnants of the Republican Party is for us to form an alliance with Democrats to defend American institutions, defeat far-right candidates, and elect honorable representatives next year — including a strong contingent of moderate Democrats...

It’s a strategy that has worked. Trump lost re-election in large part because Republicans nationwide defected, with 7 percent who voted for him in 2016 flipping to support Joe Biden, a margin big enough to have made some difference in key swing states...

we agree on something more foundational — democracy. We cannot tolerate the continued hijacking of a major U.S. political party by those who seek to tear down our Republic’s guardrails or who are willing to put one man’s interests ahead of the country. We cannot tolerate Republican leaders — in 2022 or in the presidential election in 2024 — refusing to accept the results of elections or undermining the certification of those results should they lose.

To that end, concerned conservatives must join forces with Democrats on the most essential near-term imperative: blocking Republican leaders from regaining control of the House of Representatives. Some of us have worked in the past with the House Republican leader, Kevin McCarthy, but as long as he embraces Mr. Trump’s lies, he cannot be trusted to lead the chamber, especially in the run-up to the next presidential election.










						Opinion | We Are Republicans. There’s Only One Way to Save Our Party From Pro-Trump Extremists.
					

Moderates of both parties will need to build trust and cooperate in campaigning.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You can't think, just repeat. Bad day for shills.


Reality is far too formidable a foe for you.

Beyond trumpwanks, name one reputable source that has reviewed the claims, the evidence, and the lack thereof, and has concluded that the election was stolen from the Cry Baby Loser.


----------



## McRib (Oct 13, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Very few of the Querdeken actually believe the election was stolen.
> Given the mountains of evidence saying the election was legal, fair, and clean they'd have to be brain dead since 41 to believe the lies they spew.
> 
> Yes, lies and the liars who lie them.
> ...


This is 100% spot on. Battle ground states with GOP legislatures are now rewriting state rules that will allow them to overturn election results. The liars and cheaters are active in undermining our democracy, on this there is no doubt.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You can't think, just repeat. Bad day for shills.


When will the trumpwanks come up with a single suspect complicit in the vast, nationwide conspiracy that stole an election and implicated Republican office holders and judges throughout the land in the monumental caper?

The reality is that even Republicans, whose self-interest in hyping the Cry Baby Loser's Big Lie, and who actually checked out its credibility, have admitted that it's


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> When will the trumpwanks come up with a single suspect complicit in the vast, nationwide conspiracy that stole an election and implicated Republican office holders and judges throughout the land in the monumental caper?
> 
> The reality is that even Republicans, whose self-interest in hyping the Cry Baby Loser's Big Lie, and who actually checked out its credibility, have admitted that it's
> 
> ...


Barr has no credibility. People that stab people in the back seldom do. Fail shill.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Barr has no credibility. People that stab people in the back seldom do. Fail shill.


Trumpwanks started whining about Barr when he reached his limit of pandering to their Cry Baby Loser.

Politics isn't the weird worship of one dude - particular one who can't handle the truth, and so lies about a stolen election with no suspects.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 13, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly believe the Dems cheated their asses off AGAIN---I've seen them do it before....by having  dem women go county to county in SC to multivote for Obama.   There is no way that 81 million people voted for bribe taking inept Biden- especially when the signs and flags around overwhelmingly support Trump and that Biden won just a little over half (HEAR ME HALF) the counties that Hiliary won.  No way, he got a record number of votes from the fewer counties.  On top of this, this senile fucker can't even get people to show up at his rallies before or after the election which also proves again that he doesn't any support to get a record number of votes.   Of course, he cheated.  You think a man who has taken bribes from all sorts of corrupt countries and businesses for decades running the money though atleast known 6 members of his families bank accounts wouldn't cheat? 

And fyi, again Colleges can not make you intelligent.  You either are or you aren't even before you go to college....long long before.  You would know this if you were you know actually smart.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Trumpwanks started whining about Barr when he reached his limit of pandering to their Cry Baby Loser.
> 
> Politics isn't the weird worship of one dude - particular one who can't handle the truth, and so lies about a stolen election with no suspects.


I have told you it is Trump's policies, not Trump. There is no worship involved just love for this country. Something you do not have and will never understand, Have I made it clear enough for you, shill?


----------



## McRib (Oct 13, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I certainly believe the Dems cheated their asses off AGAIN---I've seen them do it before....by having  dem women go county to county in SC to multivote for Obama.   There is no way that 81 million people voted for bribe taking inept Biden- especially when the signs and flags around overwhelmingly support Trump and that Biden won just a little over half (HEAR ME HALF) the counties that Hiliary won.  No way, he got a record number of votes from the fewer counties.  On top of this, this senile fucker can't even get people to show up at his rallies before or after the election which also proves again that he doesn't any support to get a record number of votes.   Of course, he cheated.  You think a man who has taken bribes from all sorts of corrupt countries and businesses for decades running the money though atleast known 6 members of his families bank accounts wouldn't cheat?
> 
> And fyi, again Colleges can not make you intelligent.  You either are or you aren't even before you go to college....long long before.  You would know this if you were you know actually smart.



All your rant proves is your an emotional creature who eschews facts in favor of emotional appeal, and it also illustrates why you believe in a pathological liar named Donald John Trump.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The audits show laws were broken and proper procedures were ignored. The election was a clown show with one result guaranteed.  The installment of an illegitimate president.


they were litigated in the courts.  Repubs won some cases, Democratics won most court cases on it.

no state official running elections, defied the court rulings, they followed the ruings.
the election, was not stolen by Biden, nor by voters.....no matter has much you try to twist and turn and make up, your accusations of fraud or theft or any other bull crap you make up.

you've been had....by a bunch of unethical, traitorous Republicans, trying to hold on to their own power by sucking up to people like you....and spreading the big lie, that they know as fact, is not true.


I don't know how you can support such disgusting and traitorous congress critters?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 13, 2021)

*Democratics won most court cases on it.*


Really? Starting a post with a lie does not help the rest of the nonsense in your post.
*GOP plaintiff prevailed on 14 of the 21 cases decided on the merits.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				



*


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 13, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please provide us with one of those "moderate common sense" proposals.


no early voting, no mail in voting, positive ID verification to vote, update and purge voter rolls, all paper ballots, public and recorded vote tallying, blacks get 3/5 of a vote


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> We Are Republicans. There’s Only One Way to ​Save Our Party From Pro-Trump Extremists.​


Because if you want to know what's the best move for Republicans, the first place you look is the New York Times. Christine Todd Who?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I certainly believe the Dems cheated their asses off AGAIN---I've seen them do it before....by having  dem women go county to county in SC to multivote for Obama.   There is no way that 81 million people voted for bribe taking inept Biden- especially when the signs and flags around overwhelmingly support Trump and that Biden won just a little over half (HEAR ME HALF) the counties that Hiliary won.  No way, he got a record number of votes from the fewer counties.  On top of this, this senile fucker can't even get people to show up at his rallies before or after the election which also proves again that he doesn't any support to get a record number of votes.   Of course, he cheated.  You think a man who has taken bribes from all sorts of corrupt countries and businesses for decades running the money though atleast known 6 members of his families bank accounts wouldn't cheat?
> 
> And fyi, again Colleges can not make you intelligent.  You either are or you aren't even before you go to college....long long before.  You would know this if you were you know actually smart.


yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours

I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly. I read somewhere that Trump got over a million people at rallies, while bidumb only got.. less than 2000

And still the dims go on and on about how the election wasn't stolen... which shows u how much they care about truth and honest voting. They don't care. All they care about is... well, I don't even know waht the everday dims care about... I don't see how in God's name they can support those corrupt deep-staters who only want to make $$ off our system... coudn't care less about THEM

but they keep being good little foot soldierss anyway... 

weird as hell


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> no early voting, no mail in voting, positive ID verification to vote, update and purge voter rolls, all paper ballots, public and recorded vote tallying, blacks get 3/5 of a vote


once again a dim showss great ignorance of history

it was the DIM party that was/is racist...

The dims in Congress in the 19th century voted (the majority) AGAINST

freeing the slaves
giving them the vote

and other bills.

and it was the dimss who started the kkk

_*He who does not remember the past is condemned to repeat it..*_

Now, today, the dims act like they invented the concept of racial equality.. Please. They couldn't care less about "people of color" They just use that as a cover for their crookednesss and evil


----------



## Care4all (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours
> 
> I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly. I read somewhere that Trump got over a million people at rallies, while bidumb only got.. less than 2000
> 
> ...


ALL FAKE ACCUSATIONS

None of that happened!  You believe this crap because you for some odd reason, trust the people pushing these lies.

your ignorance on how elections are run, and the checks and balances out in place, don't allow ballot stuffing....  You can't do it, without being caught in the checks.

you can't have more absentee ballots run through the counting Machines, than you have of absentee ballot envelopes received....  You also can't have more absentee ballots counted than a precinct has in legal registered voters... Or more than you sent out by request.

Also, the hand recount of physical ballots, are compared to machine counts, and shows the same results.


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours
> 
> I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly. I read somewhere that Trump got over a million people at rallies, while bidumb only got.. less than 2000
> 
> ...


"... yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly"

That's the problem really. Pretty much everyone I've talked to who thinks the election was fraudulent just "knows" it. They dismiss any debunked evidence and cling to their belief, however much it's discredited. The evidence is irrelevant to their belief. That's a dangerous mindset.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> Because if you want to know what's the best move for Republicans, the first place you look is the New York Times. Christine Todd Who?


Trumpwanks regard politics as the weird worship of one dude. They swallow the Loser's fantasy of a stolen election perpetrated by a conspiracy of thousands that feature many, many Republican governors, secretaries of state, attorneys general, and judges among others, without a single, identifiable suspect after nearly a year.

Are all Republicans Trumpwanks? Far from it. 

Is rationality in the interest of the GOP to renounce Trumpery and embrace reality? 

In the short term, it cannot delouse itself of Trumpery and abandon the weird worship of one dude.

It's too late.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

dblack said:


> "... yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly"
> 
> That's the problem really. Pretty much everyone I've talked to who thinks the election was fraudulent just "knows" it. They dismiss any debunked evidence and cling to their belief, however much it's discredited. The evidence is irrelevant to their belief. That's a dangerous mindset.


please

that is not what I see here @ the forum or w/ friends

I see Rs wanting the truth

I see Dims on the other hand avoiding it -- as they always do-- like the plague

which is another thing i see about dimss:

they alwayss accuse  others of the evil they themselves are doing... it'ss their MO


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Trumpwanks regard politics as the weird worship of one dude.


bidumbwanks regard politics as the worship of Baby Killing

I say

Better to worship that "one dude"

(who doesn't like  baby murder)


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> I see Rs wanting the truth


Rs can’t accept the truth

That Trump was an unpopular President and was badly defeated by Biden


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> please
> 
> that is not what I see here @ the forum or w/ friends
> 
> ...


But you already know the truth, right? Why do you need confirmation?

Let me ask you a question:

Hypothetically, is there any evidence that would convince you the election was legit? I'm not saying such evidence exists, just asking what it would take to convince you.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> bidumbwanks regard politics as the worship of Baby Killing
> 
> I say
> 
> ...


Your lashing out at the majority of Americans who support women's control of their own bodies over the Texas Taliban's usurpation of it is noted.

It fails as a diversion contrived by trumpwanks.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 13, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rs can’t accept the truth
> 
> That Trump was an unpopular President and was badly defeated by Biden


omg

kool aid drinker...

find a 12  step meeting for kool aid addiction... get help

Kool Aid Drinkers Anonymous...

run by the ghost of Jim Jones


----------



## meaner gene (Oct 13, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rs can’t accept the truth
> 
> That Trump was an unpopular President and was badly defeated by Biden


In the last 29 years of presidential elections, the republican candidate got more votes than the democrat only once.


----------



## ding (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your lashing out at the majority of Americans who support women's control of their own bodies over the Texas Taliban's usurpation of it is noted.
> 
> It fails as a diversion contrived by trumpwanks.


Ma'am, calm down.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> In the last 29 years of presidential elections, the republican candidate got more votes than the democrat only once.


Except for 2020, 2016, 2012, 2008, 2000, 1996, and 1992. 

However, in 2004, a Republican _did_ receive more votes than the Democratic candidate.


----------



## meaner gene (Oct 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Except for 2020, 2016, 2012, 2008, 2000, 1996, and 1992.
> 
> However, in 2004, a Republican _did_ receive more votes than the Democratic candidate.



That's what I said.  The norm over the last 29  years is the democrat getting more votes than the republican at  over 87% of the time.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 13, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That's what I said.  The norm over the last 29  years is the democrat getting more votes than the republican at  over 87% of the time.


Okay.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 13, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is hardly a social media account.


You mean where people post stuff and people react and respond?

Like TWITTER?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean where people post stuff and people react and respond?
> 
> Like TWITTER?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


I am not on Twitter.  I have heard about it.  What is a Twitter feed and why do people complain about "blowing it up"?


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 13, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> no early voting, no mail in voting, positive ID verification to vote, update and purge voter rolls, all paper ballots, public and recorded vote tallying, blacks get 3/5 of a vote


Well I guess Lester Maddux would love your program.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 13, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I am not on Twitter.  I have heard about it.  What is a Twitter feed and why do people complain about "blowing it up"?


I'm not here on the SOCIAL MEDIA PLATFORM
to remove your ignorance, only to point it out.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I'm not here on the SOCIAL MEDIA PLATFORM
> to remove your ignorance, only to point it out.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Ah you just proved my point.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I certainly believe the Dems cheated their asses off AGAIN---I've seen them do it before....by having  dem women go county to county in SC to multivote for Obama.   There is no way that 81 million people voted for bribe taking inept Biden- especially when the signs and flags around overwhelmingly support Trump and that Biden won just a little over half (HEAR ME HALF) the counties that Hiliary won.  No way, he got a record number of votes from the fewer counties.  On top of this, this senile fucker can't even get people to show up at his rallies before or after the election which also proves again that he doesn't any support to get a record number of votes.   Of course, he cheated.  You think a man who has taken bribes from all sorts of corrupt countries and businesses for decades running the money though atleast known 6 members of his families bank accounts wouldn't cheat?
> 
> And fyi, again Colleges can not make you intelligent.  You either are or you aren't even before you go to college....long long before.  You would know this if you were you know actually smart.


That the election was stolen is a lie.

A majority of Republicans believe that lie.

Rendering most Republicans either delusional or dishonest, likely both.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> bidumbwanks regard politics as the worship of Baby Killing
> 
> I say
> 
> ...


This is a lie. 

No one advocates for killing babies.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 14, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say those with equal brain power to those that believe Trump colluded with the Russians. There are some on both sides of the aisle that are not a full shilling.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 14, 2021)

Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen? 

Those of us whom keep wishing ~ hoping there aren't that many dumb and stupid American voters.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 14, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Load of crap. The RULES were changed. Mail out ballots and Ballot HARVESTING were a big cheat.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 14, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ah you just proved my point.


Point?
Your point is that you don't do SOCIAL MEDIA
WHICH
You claimed on a social media platform.

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## McRib (Oct 14, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Load of crap. The RULES were changed. Mail out ballots and Ballot HARVESTING were a big cheat.


You'll believe anything. Where is the evidence? Has that disappeared too? Damn those democrats are good, aint they? Even better than I thought.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> You'll believe anything. Where is the evidence? Has that disappeared too? Damn those democrats are good, aint they? Even better than I thought.


They are good at stealing elections. They SUCK at Governing.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> Who Is It that Believes The Election Was Stolen?​


As previously noted, I have never encountered anyone other than a hardcore trumpwank who clings to such a crackpot notion.

With no minimal evidence to satisfy any of dozens of judges, no named suspects in a vast caper that would have demanded the complicity of thousands, no attempt at explaining how the self-serving fantasy was masterminded, coordinated, and implemented, recounts and audits repeatedly validating the results, being a hardcore trumpwank is the irrefutable determinant for clinging to such a ludicrous article of faith.

For them, it is every bit as real as that big, beautiful trumpwall that the Cry Baby Loser made Mexico pay for.


----------



## McRib (Oct 15, 2021)

San Souci said:


> They are good at stealing elections. They SUCK at Governing.


If only irony were painful, you'd be dialing 911.


----------



## McRib (Oct 15, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> As previously noted, I have never encountered anyone other than a hardcore trumpwank who clings to such a crackpot notion.



The problem is the sheer number of them, it's like you took a giant net across flyover America, which occupies the vast majority of sq. miles in America, and swept up everyone with a HS diploma or less, and those without critical thinking skills, and you have millions who will believe every conspiracy they read about on Facebook or watch on OAN. Adding to this delusion is soft peddling and tacit support in spreading these lies by Fox News. What was it that Jefferson said about a lack of educated citizenry being dangerous to democracy?


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> The problem is the sheer number of them, it's like you took a giant net across flyover America, which occupies the vast majority of sq. miles in America, and swept up everyone with a HS diploma or less, and those without critical thinking skills, and you have millions who will believe every conspiracy they read about on Facebook or watch on OAN. Adding to this delusion is soft peddling and tacit support in spreading these lies by Fox News. What was it that Jefferson said about a lack of educated citizenry being dangerous to democracy?







_*"An educated citizenry is a vital requisite for our survival as a free people."*_​Jefferson also underscored the essential nature of a free press:

* "Our liberty depends on the freedom of the press, 
and that cannot be limited without being lost."*​Without the former facilitating critical faculties, liars can substitute self-serving ideological poo poo for factual reportage and are mindlessly adored for doing so.

The alternative perspective:



_The Press The Enemy Of The People__!_​_* I love the poorly educated!*



_​


----------



## San Souci (Oct 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> If only irony were painful, you'd be dialing 911.


Actually ,I don't give a fuck about ONE riot when BLM and Antifa burned our cities down in 2020. All of those rotten bastards are getting away with VIOLENT crimes.


----------



## McRib (Oct 15, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Actually ,I don't give a fuck about ONE riot when BLM and Antifa burned our cities down in 2020. All of those rotten bastards are getting away with VIOLENT crimes.


They were not government sanctioned.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> They were not government sanctioned.


It is our government that dropped the charges on many of the rioters. That is as good as sanctioning it.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 15, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Load of crap. The RULES were changed. Mail out ballots and Ballot HARVESTING were a big cheat.


i believe most dims know is aa load o'crap

they just don't CARE

If Trump had done this... OMG

they would not only care, they would be burning down the cities in protest, storming the capitol...


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 15, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Actually ,I don't give a fuck about ONE riot when BLM and Antifa burned our cities down in 2020. All of those rotten bastards are getting away with VIOLENT crimes.


it's really peculiar... how the dim get away with even murder 

seth rich

baby killing..

and I could go on and on... 

it's sick how no Rs or few of them stand up to these criminals


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 15, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> View attachment 552094​
> ​_The Press The Enemy Of The People__!_​_* I love the poorly educated!*_
> 
> 
> ​


If our liberty depends on the lying, malicious press

we are in big trouble.. but we knew that... 

and we are..


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> If our liberty depends on the lying, malicious press
> 
> we are in big trouble.. but we knew that...
> 
> and we are..


Paranoia is an essential element of the weird worship of one dude.

Rave that documented reality is "fake!" whenever it does not fit one's ideological agenda.

Meanwhile, fall under the spell of crackpot, ideological propaganda sources that pander to one's dogma.


----------



## The Banker (Oct 16, 2021)

I am wondering where the Trumpers are at with the Big Lie??

Are people ready to admit there was no election fraud and Biden won, or do you people still peddle the Big Lie, like pathetic weaklings?

The problem is, you people have dug yourself into a big hole, with the Big Lie.  If you admit that Trump is lying about election fraud that never happened, then you have to admit to a whole slew of other terrible lies and actions.  BUT if you continue to peddle the Big Lie, then you look weak, pathetic, childish, and have absolutely no credibility.

You people should have distanced yourself from the Big Lie from the beginning, now you have a huge credibility problem.  This is why you don't lie. 

This is 100% serious question, myself and I'm sure others, are wondering where you people are at with this nonsense??



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/10/trump-demands-republicans-solve-the-big-lie.html


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

The Banker said:


> I am wondering where the Trumpers are at with the Big Lie??
> 
> Are people ready to admit there was no election fraud and Biden won, or do you people still peddle the Big Lie, like pathetic weaklings?
> 
> The problem is, you people have dug yourself into a big hole, with the Big Lie.  If you admit that Trump is lying about election fraud that never happened, then you have to admit to a whole slew of other terrible lies and actions.  BUT if you continue to peddle the Big Lie, then you look weak, pathetic, childish, and have absolutely no credibility.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 16, 2021)

The Banker said:


> I am wondering where the Trumpers are at with the Big Lie??
> 
> Are people ready to admit there was no election fraud and Biden won, or do you people still peddle the Big Lie, like pathetic weaklings?
> 
> ...




~~~~~~








						Report Alleges Zuckerberg's $419 Million 'Improperly Influenced Election'
					

A report allleges Mark Zuckerberg's contributions to non-profit organizations "improperly influence[d] the 2020 presidential election."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Oct 16, 2021)

The trump supporters believe the election was stolen and trump won by a landslide.

That's what the gatekeeper requires for you to be a trump supporter.

Why they haven't launched a revolt is beyond me. If my guy won and the election was stolen, I'd rise up.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2021)

The Banker said:


> I am wondering where the Trumpers are at with the Big Lie??
> 
> Are people ready to admit there was no election fraud and Biden won, or do you people still peddle the Big Lie, like pathetic weaklings?
> 
> ...


The media in their universe is still full speed ahead on the con.

Gotta keep the ratings up, gotta keep the clicks comin', gotta keep the the contributions flowing, gotta keep the rubes angry and motivated.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The trump supporters believe the election was stolen and trump won by a landslide.
> 
> That's what the gatekeeper requires for you to be a trump supporter.
> 
> Why they haven't launched a revolt is beyond me. If my guy won and the election was stolen, I'd rise up.


Don't poke the stupid bear. You want people to die?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

Stealing the election -- only to run the country into the dirt.

Go dems!


----------



## Lesh (Oct 16, 2021)

Scalise just the other day couldn't say the election was fair...although he knows better.

He was catering to the crazy base


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Scalise just the other day couldn't say the election was fair...although he knows better.
> 
> He was catering to the crazy base


And then Grassley bent over for Trump onstage.

The orange cancer is still spreading.  They're all selling their souls to a buffoon.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 16, 2021)

The Banker said:


> I am wondering where the Trumpers are at with the Big Lie??
> 
> Are people ready to admit there was no election fraud and Biden won, or do you people still peddle the Big Lie, like pathetic weaklings?
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The trump supporters believe the election was stolen and trump won by a landslide.
> 
> That's what the gatekeeper requires for you to be a trump supporter.
> 
> Why they haven't launched a revolt is beyond me. If my guy won and the election was stolen, I'd rise up.


Even if you guy lost?  

. . . and now you now why the establishment judges were terrified of upholding the law.

They know your type.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stealing the election -- only to run the country into the dirt.
> 
> Go dems!


Thanks for the reminder that bidumb did say this

you get distracted and forget such things but my God... He admitted it and the dim foot soldiers are still screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO there was no voter fraud...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

like a bunch of morons


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Even if you guy lost?
> 
> . . . and now you now why the establishment judges were terrified of upholding the law.
> 
> They know your type.


they need to uphold the law regardless.. let the chips fall where they may. 

If they don't, we are doomed... hell, we seem to be doomed already.. 

sick, sick, sick

The US is no better than any other country and IMO worse... we were supposed to have known better


----------



## San Souci (Oct 16, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Paranoia is an essential element of the weird worship of one dude.
> 
> Rave that documented reality is "fake!" whenever it does not fit one's ideological agenda.
> 
> Meanwhile, fall under the spell of crackpot, ideological propaganda sources that pander to one's dogma.


The only crap is the Fake Media. I saw a CNN reporter calling a Riot a "Peaceful Protest" while a City block burned behind him.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 16, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The only crap is the Fake Media. I saw a CNN reporter calling a Riot a "Peaceful Protest" while a City block burned behind him.


LOL

not funny but can't help it...


----------



## San Souci (Oct 16, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> LOL
> 
> not funny but can't help it...


No. There is Nothing funny about violent thugs like BLM. Looting and burning is NEVER funny. Lying to the American People by Fake News is NEVER funny.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The only crap is the Fake Media.


Paranoia toward the wide range of legitimate media sources in the U.S. - excluding ideological entertainers who pander to bobble-headed true believers - is _essential._

The vast, diabolical conspiracy they are fed conjures up a pervasive "deep state", a nationwide network of Republican office holders who respect democracy, and any American whose politics isn't the weird worship of one loser.

One of the more aberrant notions with which they are afflicted is the Cry Baby Loser's whining that he won the election in which most American voters cast their ballots for his opponent. He can't handle the truth, and his worshipful lickspittles swallow whatever he feeds them - some very goofy crap, indeed!

E.g.,



_*"The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese*_
_* in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive."*_
*NOVEMBER 6, 2012*


_*


"China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. 
The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. 
It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, 
I want to thank President Xi!"*_
*JANUARY 24, 2020*





_*“We have a very small number of people in the country, 
right now, with it. It’s like around 12. Many of them are getting better. 
Some are fully recovered already. So we’re in very good shape.”*__***_
*FEBRUARY 14, 20210

*Despite the Loser's repeated fake claims that he had it "under control", over 724,000 Americans have since died from Covid.*​


----------



## Goonter (Oct 17, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Aren't you the morons who are instituting audits after audits? Even though the audits show Biden winning? And, we are the ones who are keeping the issue alive?


----------



## San Souci (Oct 17, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Paranoia toward the wide range of legitimate media sources in the U.S. - excluding ideological entertainers who pander to bobble-headed true believers - is _essential._
> 
> The vast, diabolical conspiracy they are fed conjures up a pervasive "deep state", a nationwide network of Republican office holders who respect democracy, and any American whose politics isn't the weird worship of one loser.
> 
> ...


Cry Baby LOSER? What did the back stabbing ,corkscrewing ,double dealing ,fear mongering ,traitor Democrats do for FOUR fuckin' YEARS? Mueller ring a bell? Impeachment over a fuckin' phone call ring a bell? 24/7 media blitz to impeach ring a bell? You filthy Democrats are masters of DoubleThink. Commit the crime ,then say Trump did it. Right ,Skidmark?


----------



## August West (Oct 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The only crap is the Fake Media. I saw a CNN reporter calling a Riot a "Peaceful Protest" while a City block burned behind him.


Sure you did. I believe everything that comes out of trump`s mouth too.


----------



## justoffal (Oct 17, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear odanny
> Instead of making the same mistake, and going with the most outlandish and extreme possible version out there spreading around:
> I would break down and "replace" this perception by pinpointing more realistic applicable issues people are having, that can be verified as real problems causing concern and objections. This also makes it easier to understand why people are facing deeper conflicts and how to better address and resolve them:
> 
> ...


Anyone with an accurate knowledge of statistics doesn't just believe it they know it.  The extreme outlier values of the three swing States flipping in an identical manner on the same day at the same time are so far outside the statistical Norm as to make winning the Powerball 3 weeks in a row look possible.

The election was stolen.

Jo


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Well I guess Lester Maddux would love your program.


And Democrats get 2/5


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 17, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The trump supporters believe the election was stolen and trump won by a landslide.
> 
> That's what the gatekeeper requires for you to be a trump supporter.
> 
> Why they haven't launched a revolt is beyond me. If my guy won and the election was stolen, I'd rise up.


and the neo-Bolsheviks who stole the election would have you sitting in solitary in the DC jail


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 17, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> once again a dim showss great ignorance of history
> 
> it was the DIM party that was/is racist...
> 
> ...


chill, dude, I voted for Trump twice. Both election.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Cry Baby LOSER?...


Your hyper-partisan, diversionary tirade aside, yes. For two hundred years, sometimes grudgingly, defeated candidates had graciously acknowledged defeat and the verdict of the electorate, a prelude to the peaceful transfers of power that had always distinguished American democracy since the nation's founding - until 2020 when _this_ disgusting spectacle befouled that noble tradition:



​What changed and fomented such an ugly assault upon self-governance?

One Cry Baby Loser who is too morally impotent to accept the will of the People, and so lies to his goons who attack police valiantly defending the Constitution and Congress against these weird worshippers of one dude.

Despite the Cry Baby Loser's lies, all states, including those under Republican rule, even after recounts and audits, as well as dozens of frivolous court challenges, certified their results that were formally accepted by Congress (despite the Cry Baby Loser's goons' savagery.)

Hundreds of Trump goons are being prosecuted, but not a sing suspect has been identified in the Cry Baby Loser's imaginary vast conspiracy of mysterious collaborators that he whines were so mean to him.

When will the Cry Baby Loser find the testicular fortitude that all defeated candidates before him summoned as acts of patriotism?

When will he stop crapping on democracy?




_*"One must be able to lose with dignity.*_
_*So true!"*_









						Trump quotes Putin in tweet slamming Clinton, Democrats
					

"The Democratic Party lost not only the presidential elections, but elections in the Senate and Congress ... Is that also my work?” Putin said Friday.




					www.politico.com
				



​


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 17, 2021)

odanny As if Trump haters and intellectualism are related.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 17, 2021)

i think there are China agents trolling conservative boards


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 17, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan, diversionary tirade aside, yes. For two hundred years, sometimes grudgingly, defeated candidates had graciously acknowledged defeat and the verdict of the electorate, a prelude to the peaceful transfers of power that had always distinguished American democracy since the nation's founding - until 2020 when _this_ disgusting spectacle befouled that noble tradition:
> 
> View attachment 553074​What changed and fomented such an ugly assault upon self-governance?
> 
> ...


And 2020 was different------the most cheating ever in any election....


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 17, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Democrat's thought at the end, dead people to the rescue.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> And 2020 was different------the most cheating ever in any election....


A self-serving lie that the Cry Baby Sore Loser pulled out of his butt to delight his weird worshippers.

59 security experts reject Trump’s election fraud claims as 'incoherent'​​November 16, 2020​​A group of 59 computer scientists, researchers and cybersecurity experts on Monday released a letter rejecting President Donald Trump’s claims of widespread electoral fraud as _“technically incoherent”_ and _“unsubstantiated” _in the latest rebuke of Trump’s campaign to undermine public confidence in the election results.​​_“We are aware of alarming assertions being made that the 2020 election was ‘rigged’ by exploiting technical vulnerabilities,”_ wrote the group of experts, which included Matt Blaze, a cryptologist and professor at Georgetown University, and Alex Stamos, the former security chief at Facebook. _“However, in every case of which we are aware, these claims either have been unsubstantiated or are technically incoherent.”_​​Since multiple media outlets, including Fox News and the Associated Press, on Nov. 7 projected Joe Biden as the winner of the presidential election, Trump and his allies have continuously made false claims of election fraud. The director of the Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency has debunked the president’s conspiracy theories while mostly avoiding mentioning Trump by name.​​_“Anyone asserting that a US election was ‘rigged’ is making an extraordinary claim, one that must be supported by persuasive and verifiable evidence,”_ the security experts wrote in their letter. Trump and his allies have provided no such evidence, and lawyers representing the Trump campaign in court have consistently failed to convince judges of their arguments.​​_“Merely citing the existence of technical flaws does not establish that an attack occurred, much less that it altered an election outcome,”_ the letter says. _“It is simply speculation.”..._​​Chris Krebs explains why election was secure​November 30, 2020​​ Trump remains largely holed up in the White House tweeting false accusations of a rigged election from behind a crumbling wall of lawsuits. No legal challenge, no recount, no audit has changed the outcome in any state. Mr. Trump's claim that millions of votes were deleted or switched is denied by the official he chose to secure the nation's election systems. Christopher Krebs called the 2020 vote "the most secure in American history" - Trump put Christopher Krebs in charge of the new Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency. Krebs, a lifelong Republican, was confirmed unanimously by the Senate. ​​Eleven months later, the weird worshippers of one Loser remain impotent in contriving even a single suspect in their article of blind faith of a vast, nationwide conspiracy.​​


​_These are very sad, deluded people._

​​


----------



## San Souci (Oct 17, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan, diversionary tirade aside, yes. For two hundred years, sometimes grudgingly, defeated candidates had graciously acknowledged defeat and the verdict of the electorate, a prelude to the peaceful transfers of power that had always distinguished American democracy since the nation's founding - until 2020 when _this_ disgusting spectacle befouled that noble tradition:
> 
> View attachment 553074​What changed and fomented such an ugly assault upon self-governance?
> 
> ...


And HILLARY did not whine for 3 years? You are a Liar.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 18, 2021)

San Souci said:


> HILLARY...


Your desperate attempt at diversion fails miserably.

The presidential candidate whom 2.9 million more American voters preferred was defeated on November 8, 2016, and readily conceded the election in the admirable, two centuries-old tradition of placing America's interests above one's own selfish desires - a noble custom that was not conspicuously crapped upon until 2020:

November 9, 2016​


*HILLARY CLINTON*​"Last night, I congratulated Donald Trump and offered to work with him on behalf of our country. I hope that he will be a successful president for all Americans. This is not the outcome we wanted or we worked so hard for and I'm sorry that we did not win this election for the values we share and the vision we hold for our country..."​








						FULL TEXT: Hillary Clinton's 2016 Election Concession Speech
					

Read the full speech.




					abcnews.go.com
				



​


*LOSER*​*"One must be able to lose with dignity.*​*So true!"*​
The Cry baby Loser has _still_ not found the testicular fortitude of a Clinton, after whining to his goons who attacked Congress:​

​*LOSERS' GOONS ATTACKING POLICE*​


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> And 2020 was different------the most cheating ever in any election....


You have your fantasy, but rational folks- including Trump's Republican Attorney General, Trump's Republican cyber-security expert, and Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and Republican judges across America must go with reality.

You should, at the very least, contrive to name at least one actual _suspect i_n your vast, nefarious caper that demands a coalition of _thousands._​​You could _even_ expose the mastermind who was behind it all!​​

​


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 18, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Anyone with an accurate knowledge of statistics doesn't just believe it they know it.  The extreme outlier values of the three swing States flipping in an identical manner on the same day at the same time are so far outside the statistical Norm as to make winning the Powerball 3 weeks in a row look possible.
> 
> The election was stolen.
> 
> Jo


Dear justoffal 
You can know there is a God, we could all reach agreement there is, but still accept the principle that it is FAITH based.

Same with someone being Christian or Atheist, gay or straight, Liberal or Conservative. Still FAITH based.

Statistics are not proof of the event but show probability and or correlation.

Instead of arguing over proof which cannot be proven, what we can argue is proof is not possible to meet BECAUSE the rules were changed to permit mass mailings of millions of UNNOTARIZED ballots that can never be proven to be valid or legal, exceeded the narrow margin in enough close races and states to make the election undeterminable either way, violate federal election rules, and render the results faith based.

So the govt cannot establish a faith based policy without consent of the people affected. Or it violates First Amendment establishment clause, imposes discrimination by creed and political religion, and denies equal public accommodations to half the country not represented by the rule changes that violated Libertarian beliefs in Constitutional standards and process of law (that Liberals believe in bypassing due to the pandemic while Conservatives did not agree to such changes and believe in Constitutional legal standards of proof that were denied and violated).


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 18, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your desperate attempt at diversion fails miserably.
> 
> The presidential candidate whom 2.9 million more American voters preferred was defeated on November 8, 2016, and readily conceded the election in the admirable, two centuries-old tradition of placing America's interests above one's own selfish desires - a noble custom that was not conspicuously crapped upon until 2020:
> 
> ...


You cannot compare these two elections.

The millions in Clinton/Democrat votes you cite came from Liberal states of NY and CA that were not contested as fraud but failed to decide the election because of the Electoral distribution system.

Had the Election been conducted WITHOUT using the Electoral Distribution, BOTH parties would have campaigned differently and voters would have also voted and focused differently to change the outcome. Going by popular vote only instead of Electoral means more voters for Third Parties would change to vote for D or R, and more money and political lobbying would be concentrated in high population areas.

You would have to redo the whole election under the premise of only counting popular votes because the whole process and response would also change.

As for the 2020 election, the problem was contested mailin ballots that were not Notarized but some states mailed them out to voter rolls with no notarized proof these were the actual voters responding.

Clinton did not get her votes based on millions of unnotarized ballots like Biden claimed.

The issue is not just a few unnotarized mailin ballots but MILLIONS of these in contested states with narrow margins.

It was not just millions in NY and CA as the majority of Liberal/Democrat voters in these same areas, but the unnotarized mailin ballots BY the MILLIONS affected close races Distributed across multiple states. 

At least Hillary's votes were largely by the agreed rules. Biden's votes by unnotarized mailin ballots cannot be prove valid and that is why this election has been run and contested on historically unprecedented terms. 

I don't believe either side will change their beliefs. And since Govt cannot compel, coerce or require people to comply with faith based policies without their consent we need to agree to a system for accommodating and representing both Liberal and Conservative beliefs about govt at the same time so all people are represented regardless of their political beliefs.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Paranoia toward the wide range of legitimate media sources in the U.S. - excluding ideological entertainers who pander to bobble-headed true believers - is _essential._
> 
> The vast, diabolical conspiracy they are fed conjures up a pervasive "deep state", a nationwide network of Republican office holders who respect democracy, and any American whose politics isn't the weird worship of one loser.
> 
> ...


 I will believe all this when a credible
source 
tells me. You are not it. Liberals are known for lying, stealing elections and killing innocent children

no thanks


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 18, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> I will believe all this when a credible source tells me.


Weird worshippers of the Loser appear incapable of recognizing credible sources - even though they abound and include Republican governors, Republican attorneys general, Republican secretaries of state, Republican judges, and other legitimate Republicans nationwide.

Instead, their "sources" appear to be crackpots that share their emotional dependence that is devoid of a recognition of objective reality and, of course, the Liar whom they worship.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 18, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Anyone with an accurate knowledge of statistics doesn't just believe it they know it.  The extreme outlier values of the three swing States flipping in an identical manner on the same day at the same time are so far outside the statistical Norm as to make winning the Powerball 3 weeks in a row look possible.
> 
> The election was stolen.
> 
> Jo


it definitely was
anyone who says otherwise is just engaging in wishful thinking bc their precious, baby killing party is just so worthy of their worship


----------



## San Souci (Oct 18, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your desperate attempt at diversion fails miserably.
> 
> The presidential candidate whom 2.9 million more American voters preferred was defeated on November 8, 2016, and readily conceded the election in the admirable, two centuries-old tradition of placing America's interests above one's own selfish desires - a noble custom that was not conspicuously crapped upon until 2020:
> 
> ...


Hitlery STARTED all this Russia shit. And the Bitch whined for 2 YEARS about being such a rotten LOSER.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 18, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> And Democrats get 2/5


Not according to the law and your Jim Crow is no longer the law.
No matter how much you wish it.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Hitlery STARTED all this Russia shit. And the Bitch whined for 2 YEARS about being such a rotten LOSER.


You are confused. Two Republican-run Senate Intelligence Committees confirmed FBI, NSA, and CIA findings that Russia interfered in the 2016 U.S. presidential election to help Trump and hurt Clinton.

The Loser had prompted his goons to repeatedly shriek, _"Lock her up!"_ as if this nation were aspiring to be a third world shithole where political enemies are incarcerated without indictments or trials. During four years of rabid trumpery, the Loser's regime could not contrive a single pretext with which to charge her.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 19, 2021)

Read* "Rigged" by Molly Hemingway* while your long term care nurses are inexplicably allowing you access to a lap top again. 
You won't but you should.


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 19, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> That means 60 percent of Republicans are true Americans, because, if you don't care about the Great Replacement, you are either a fool or an enemy. Just ask Israelis what they think of Sudanese immigrants, or the Palestinians they stole the land from. They are the "60 percent of Republicans." And that's what makes the Jew incompatible to our nation and civilization, for he works by deception to accomplish here what he opposes by force in Israel. He is a hypocrite and a force for destruction



^^^ Anti-Semite alert, in which said anti-Semite lies and denigrates “the Jew” on a thread totally unrelated.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 19, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ Anti-Semite alert, in which said anti-Semite lies and denigrates “the Jew” on a thread totally unrelated.


Street "Jews" seems to harbor a real dislike and distrust of Israel and Jews in general.
It's a blast from the past. Specifically the 1930s when anti Semitism was all the rage in
Europe and the US. 

Ignorance and hate never goes out of style.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Hitlery STARTED all this Russia shit. And the Bitch whined for 2 YEARS about being such a rotten LOSER.


no, she didn't whine about being a loser

that would have been honest

she whined about the US rejecting a loser.. whom she ssaw as being Numero Uno Winner... what a sicko

I'll probably celebrate when she goes to her... uh... cough... "reward"

sorry if that's not too Christian-like... just tired of all t he corruption...


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 19, 2021)

odanny said:


> Thinking, educated people wonder who these morons are, and since the 2020 election ended, I've come to accept there is a larger percentage of these morons than I ever thought was possible. Three studies determine what most of us already knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial back to post Nov. 2016 and the growing chain of "Trump colluded with Russia to steal the election from Hillary Clinton." conspiracy theories and there is the original Delusion on USA National election validity.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ Anti-Semite alert, in which said anti-Semite lies and denigrates “the Jew” on a thread totally unrelated.


hahaha, "antisemitism"


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 20, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Not according to the law and your Jim Crow is no longer the law.
> No matter how much you wish it.


OK, just for that, Democrats get 1/5


----------



## August West (Oct 20, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> no, she didn't whine about being a loser
> 
> that would have been honest
> 
> ...


Corruption is right. Her personal attorney and her campaign chairman spent last Christmas in jail....or was that the other candidate whose friends are jail birds and people looking for pardons?


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 20, 2021)

dblack said:


> "... yes, even if i hadn't seen the videoss  of people stuffing ballots into machines after hours I would know that bidumb didn't win honestly"
> 
> That's the problem really. Pretty much everyone I've talked to who thinks the election was fraudulent just "knows" it. They dismiss any debunked evidence and cling to their belief, however much it's discredited. The evidence is irrelevant to their belief. That's a dangerous mindset.


The man said he saw videos of people stuffing ballot boxes after hours. That's evidence. What's your evidence? Whatever the New York Times says?


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 20, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Those of us whom keep wishing ~ hoping there aren't that many dumb and stupid American voters.


who, not whom, it is in the nominative case--the subject doing the action: "keep wishing--hoping--there aren't that many dumb and stupid American voters."

If you think Joe Biden gained more black votes than Barack Obama (which you must in order to believe Biden beat Trump) then I'm afraid it is you who is stupid.


----------



## dblack (Oct 20, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> The man said he saw videos of people stuffing ballot boxes after hours. That's evidence.


Link?


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 20, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> who, not whom, it is in the nominative case--the subject doing the action: "keep wishing--hoping--there aren't that many dumb and stupid American voters."
> 
> If you think Joe Biden gained more black votes than Barack Obama (which you must in order to believe Biden beat Trump) then I'm afraid it is you who is stupid.


Oooo kay ~ MSR. English/Grammar teacher.  Whatever ...

I probably should have used an emoji or two to underscore the "sarcasm alert" aspect of my post.

I find it rather "inter~estink" that though Trump had a strong lead early on during election night, so much changed by dawn to give the election to "Quid-pro-quo/groper-molester" Joe.

I'm not sure if it was more "Black voters", or maybe more "dead voters" or "fabricated voters" that tipped the election into JB's favor; I haven't looked into the numbers and demographics that deeply yet.  If it wasn't an increase in uninformed voters (or fabricated voters) than it may show the shift of Wealth Takers(Looters) outnumbering Wealth Makers/Creators, which is an even more disturbing trend in USA population mix.

See Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" for reference here ...


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 20, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> The man said he saw videos of people stuffing ballot boxes after hours. That's evidence. What's your evidence? Whatever the New York Times says?


hacks don't care about evidence

and that is about all the Left has in the everyday American population.. or so it seems. Some people don't even stay well enough informed to be called a member of any party...


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 20, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Oooo kay ~ MSR. English/Grammar teacher.  Whatever ...
> 
> I probably should have used an emoji or two to underscore the "sarcasm alert" aspect of my post.
> 
> ...


Have u read the Navarro Report?

massive details on every known method of vote fraud ... should be required reading for all Americans


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 20, 2021)

Street Juice said:


> OK, just for that, Democrats get 1/5


Getting closer to reality anyway.


----------



## August West (Oct 21, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Dial back to post Nov. 2016 and the growing chain of "Trump colluded with Russia to steal the election from Hillary Clinton." conspiracy theories and there is the original Delusion on USA National election validity.


A BIPARTISAN report found that Russia did indeed meddle in our election. Trump was never charged with collusion and it`s dishonest to put quotation marks around something you made up. You know what BIPARTISAN means I hope. There sure is a lot of TDS going on here but I hope you people will get on with your lives eventually. He`s not coming back.








						Trump Administration Caught Hiding Evidence Of Russian Meddling
					

The coronavirus pandemic, the failing economy, and Donald Trump’s attempted coup and impeachment were the big ships on the Sea Trouble. Even so, there was a vast shark lurking just beneath the surface ever ready to pull the doomed down into the darkest depths. Analytic ombudsman and career...




					bipartisanreport.com
				











						Bipartisan Senate Report Undercuts Trump’s Account of 2016 Meddling
					

Both Republicans and Democrats affirm that Russia, not Ukraine, was responsible for tampering with the U.S. election.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 21, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> Have u read the Navarro Report?
> 
> massive details on every known method of vote fraud ... should be required reading for all Americans


Thank you!
When I can get/make the time, I'll go through in more detail. (It's about 86 pages total.)
...
The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf​...








						The Navarro Report Vol I, II, III - Feb. 2, 2021.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




OR ...








						The Navarro Report
					

The three volumes of the Navarro Report provide a demonstration that President Trump had a good faith belief that the November 3, 2020 Presidential election results, were, indeed, the poisonous fruit of widespread fraud and election irregularities. Evidence used in the preparation of the Navarro Rep




					peternavarro.com
				




Would appear my computer can not do a copy paste of the intro of this report, so encourage all to click and read.
...
The three volumes of the Navarro Report provide a demonstration that President Trump had a good faith belief that the November 3, 2020 Presidential election results, were, indeed, the poisonous fruit of widespread fraud and election irregularities. Evidence used in the preparation of the Navarro Report includes more than 50 lawsuits and judicial rulings, thousands of affidavits and declarations, testimony in a variety of state venues, published analyses by think tanks and legal centers, videos and photos, public comments, and extensive press coverage.
...
​


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 21, 2021)

August West said:


> A BIPARTISAN report found that Russia did indeed meddle in our election. Trump was never charged with collusion and it`s dishonest to put quotation marks around something you made up. You know what BIPARTISAN means I hope. There sure is a lot of TDS going on here but I hope you people will get on with your lives eventually. He`s not coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) A lot depends on how one might define "meddle".
There's no evidence that Russia added votes or changed vote counts, so no evidence of physically altering the election results of Nov. 2016.  FWIW, my 70+ years on this planet shows that nearly all nations will try to influence USA elections to their purpose/betterment, especially via candidates and campaigns, but it's one thing to present a case and try to "bend an ear" a whole other to actually engage in physically altering ballots and/or their counts.

FWIW, the more sinister suspect here would be CCP China, but they hardly got a notice from the players.

2) Correct on no evidence that Trump colluded or worked with any other nations, Russia included, to effect or alter the elections of Nov. 2016.  This was a fantasy of the Left and an expensive one to the USA taxpayers.

3) The quotation marks are hardly around something I made up.  That sentence was a brief summary of the fiasco, fraud, and kangaroo court efforts of the Loonie Left foisted from 2016 to Jan. 2021.

4) I know what "bipartisan" would mean objectively speaking.  Unfortunately the sopurce you link/cite is far from "bipartisan".  Let's start with this about it's owner/founder;
...

Bipartisan Report​ 

Last updated on May 23rd, 2021 at 12:51 pm





QUESTIONABLE SOURCE​A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.


*Overall, we rate Bipartisan Report Questionable based on Extreme Left Bias, promotion of propaganda, numerous failed fact checks, and a complete lack of transparency.*
Detailed Report​Reasoning:* Propaganda, Numerous Failed Fact Checks, Fake News*
Bias Rating: *EXTREME LEFT*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*

*History*​Founded in 2012 by Justin Brotman, the Bipartisan Report is a news and opinion website with a very clear liberal bias. The website does not provide a formal about page and states, “We Bring the News.” Justin Brotman is the son of co-founder and chairman of Costco Wholesale Corporation, Jeffrey Brotman. Bipartisan Report completely lacks transparency through a missing about page and non-disclosure of ownership; however, they provide emails for their writers.
...








						Bipartisan Report
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
To be fair, they do have an "About Us" page of sorts;
...




__





						About Us - Bipartisan Report
					

We bring breaking political news from across America. Corrections When and if an error occurs we correct it immediately and notify the source (if applicable) about their error. Contact Main contact@bipartisanreport.com Caleb Newton caleb@bipartisanreport.com Carissa Dunphy...




					bipartisanreport.com
				







__





						Bipartisan Report
					

News




					bipartisanreport.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
5) "TDS" usually means "Trump Derangement Syndrome", or more correctly "Trump Deranges(my mind) Syndrome" and had been most used in reference to Trumps critics and opponents, a.k.a. the Loonie Leftist faction of USA politics and society.

6) Don't be so sure he isn't coming back.  He slipped through and won in 2016 because the Left was over-confident that SHillary would when, so didn't try much to rig the election for her.  They learned the lesson come 2020 and pulled out all the stops to steal for place-sitter Biden, to be followed soon by K. Harris.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hopefully we can hold our nation together until the 2024 elections to do essential damage control resulting from the Left's "Quid-pro-Quo/Groper-Molester" Joe Biden(K. Harris) POTUS coup.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 22, 2021)

rightnow909 said:


> no, she didn't whine about being a loser
> 
> that would have been honest
> 
> ...


I am not a Christian. And I will shed no tears when she gets Ghost.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 22, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> You are confused. Two Republican-run Senate Intelligence Committees confirmed FBI, NSA, and CIA findings that Russia interfered in the 2016 U.S. presidential election to help Trump and hurt Clinton.
> 
> The Loser had prompted his goons to repeatedly shriek, _"Lock her up!"_ as if this nation were aspiring to be a third world shithole where political enemies are incarcerated without indictments or trials. During four years of rabid trumpery, the Loser's regime could not contrive a single pretext with which to charge her.


You are a Liar. All that Russia crap has been PROVEN fake.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 22, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> 1) A lot depends on how one might define "meddle".
> There's no evidence that Russia added votes or changed vote counts, so no evidence of physically altering the election results of Nov. 2016.  FWIW, my 70+ years on this planet shows that nearly all nations will try to influence USA elections to their purpose/betterment, especially via candidates and campaigns, but it's one thing to present a case and try to "bend an ear" a whole other to actually engage in physically altering ballots and/or their counts.
> 
> FWIW, the more sinister suspect here would be CCP China, but they hardly got a notice from the players.
> ...


China? They donated 400,000 to Hillarys Senate run.


----------



## August West (Oct 22, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> 1) A lot depends on how one might define "meddle".
> There's no evidence that Russia added votes or changed vote counts, so no evidence of physically altering the election results of Nov. 2016.  FWIW, my 70+ years on this planet shows that nearly all nations will try to influence USA elections to their purpose/betterment, especially via candidates and campaigns, but it's one thing to present a case and try to "bend an ear" a whole other to actually engage in physically altering ballots and/or their counts.
> 
> FWIW, the more sinister suspect here would be CCP China, but they hardly got a notice from the players.
> ...


Bipartisan in this case means the investigation was done by Republicans AND Democrats dumb ass. It isn`t an organization that was founded by anyone in 2012.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 22, 2021)

San Souci said:


> You are a Liar. All that Russia crap has been PROVEN fake.


Politics isn't the weird worship of one dude. Reality matters.

Findings that Russia meddled to help Trump beat Clinton ​were 'accurate and on point': Senate intel panel​


​*Findings by the intelligence community that Russia meddled in the 2016 presidential election to help Donald Trump win were "accurate and on point,"* according to an unclassified report and accompanying statement by the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence...​​The committee's findings came after a lengthy review of the "sources, tradecraft and analytic work underpinning" a January 2017 intelligence community assessment...​​“The committee has spent the last 16 months reviewing the sources, tradecraft and analytic work underpinning the intelligence community assessment and sees no reason to dispute the conclusions,” *Richard Burr (R)* said...​


​
*Senate Intelligence Committee leaders backed the 2017 intel community report that formally accused Russia of trying to interfere in the election to the Trump campaign's benefit...*​​Some key Republicans said that it seemed Russia was, in fact, trying to help Trump win. In a statement earlier this year,* Rep. Trey Gowdy, R-S.C.*, said it was “clear based on the evidence” that Putin wanted Clinton to lose in November.​
*

*​
Other top administration officials, including *Secretary of State Mike Pompeo**, have signaled that they agree that Russian actors wanted Clinton to lose.*​

*

*​


			https://www.foxnews.com/politics/findings-that-russia-meddled-to-help-trump-beat-clinton-were-accurate-and-on-point-senate-intel-pane
		

​

​
​

​


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2021)

...it only happens in right-wing fantasy.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 22, 2021)

August West said:


> Bipartisan in this case means the investigation was done by Republicans AND Democrats dumb ass. It isn`t an organization that was founded by anyone in 2012.


Well dumas, check the link in your post I quoted.  That organization know as "Bipartisan" was founded then and it isn't what the name implies.
You Leftists are well know to say and claim one thing when you actually mean and do the opposite.  Speaking with forked tongue as the saying goes.
You may want to repeat English 101 to learn how to write more clearly.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 22, 2021)

Meddle
Definition of _meddle_
intransitive verb 
*: *to interest oneself in what is not one's concern *: *interfere without right or propriety (see propriety sense 1)                                                              I never meddle in other people's private affairs— G. B. Shaw 
...








						Definition of MEDDLE
					

to interest oneself in what is not one's concern : interfere without right or propriety… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Russia wasn't/isn't the only nation that has "meddled" in USA elections or on behalf of a candidate/campaign they support, or oppose.

Collusion​*Collusion* is a deceitful agreement or secret cooperation between two or more parties to limit open competition by deceiving, misleading or defrauding others of their legal right. Collusion is not always considered illegal. It can be used to attain objectives forbidden by law; for example, by defrauding or gaining an unfair market advantage. It is an agreement among firms or individuals to divide a market, set prices, limit production or limit opportunities.[1] It can involve "unions, wage fixing, kickbacks, or misrepresenting the independence of the relationship between the colluding parties".[2]  In legal terms, all acts effected  by collusion are considered void.
...




__





						Collusion - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The is no evidence that Trump knew of, supported, encouraged, or worked with Russia, or any other nation, to meddle/influence the 2016 elections.

The is no evidence that Russia, or the NRP for that matter, organized the casting of fake ballots or altered the count of any ballots.

Given the faulty thinking on this topic, I'm surprised no one has tweaked on how Kenya meddled and colluded with the half-Kenyan Obama to get him elected POTUS.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 22, 2021)

odanny said:


> Just who believes the claim that Trump won in 2020 and that the election was stolen from him?


I've been working on an explanation of Trump's excuse for losing.

He lost his Party the House, the Senate, and since losing the Presidency, he has lost numerous recounts, audits, and dozens of frivolous legal challenges.

What's with all that_ losing?_

A year after Biden's victory, diehard Trumpers in denial have yet to even _hint _at an actual suspect in the greatest heist in history, a conspiracy that stole a _"Landslide!"_ that was perpetrated by _thousands_ deployed throughout the land - including _Republican_ governors, _Republican_ secretaries of state, _Republican_ attorneys general, _Republican_ judges across America! 

Vote counts _faked!_ Recounts _faked!_ Audits _faked!_ And yet, not a _clue_ as to the identity of _any_ mastermind, coordinator, operative, enabler, etc., etc., etc.! Not a _one!_

I have studied the dastards, and profiled them. They bear an uncanny resemblance to the 3-5 million invisible bogus balloteers who victimized the same hapless chump in '16 to deprive him of a popular-vote victory!

Trump claimed at a meeting with congressional leaders that he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton in last November's election because between three million and five million "illegals" cast ballots, multiple sources told Fox News.​​ Trump tweeted that he had_ "won the popular vote if you deduct the millions of people who voted illegally!"_ At the time, multiple law enforcement sources told *Fox News* that there was no evidence for Trump's claims.​​








						Trump tells Congressional leaders 3-5 million 'illegals' cost him popular vote
					

President Donald Trump claimed at a meeting with congressional leaders Monday that he lost the popular vote to Hillary Clinton in last year's election because between three million and five million "illegals" cast ballots, multiple sources told Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com
				



​
How can this elusive  band of desperadoes persist in pulling off such monstrous capers?

After making it appear that the American electorate expressed the very same sentiment on November 3, 2020 that they had registered consistently and relentlessly for four years in virtually every independent poll, they all _again,_ as in 2016, vanished without a trace!_ Poof!

Hint: _Look behind Trump's _"big, beautiful wall"_ that he made Mexico pay for.


Don't wait for Trump's professional investigator still in pursuit of bogus Hawaiian birth certificates. _That_ may take some time yet.




Trump Sends Investigators to Hawaii!​


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 24, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Who is it believes that 8,000,000+ people actually voted for ...


Who? Your sniveling aside, governors, attorneys general, secretaries of state, both Republican and Democratic, often after multiple recounts and audits, in fifty states, as formally acknowledged by Congress, certified the will of the People, assigning the President 306 electoral votes. (It is true that the official total of 81,282,916 votes for the President is short the few hundred later found in audits in Wisconsin and Nevada.)

Given that the Cry Baby Loser had been assigned miserable approval numbers, consistently and relentlessly, throughout his dismal four years, it came as no surprise that the American electorate would dump him at its first opportunity.




Fanatical, weird worshippers of one dude following asinine, fact-free lies does not alter the reality.

The Cry Baby Loser's goons attacking upon Congress failed to prevent the Vice President from fulfilling his Constitutional responsibility in honoring the democratic verdict.




*Many of the Trump goons who assaulted police defending our representative government 
have been apprehended and are being prosecuted, convicted or have confessed.*​


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Politics isn't the weird worship of one dude. Reality matters.
> 
> Findings that Russia meddled to help Trump beat Clinton ​were 'accurate and on point': Senate intel panel​View attachment 554911​*Findings by the intelligence community that Russia meddled in the 2016 presidential election to help Donald Trump win were "accurate and on point,"* according to an unclassified report and accompanying statement by the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence...​​The committee's findings came after a lengthy review of the "sources, tradecraft and analytic work underpinning" a January 2017 intelligence community assessment...​​“The committee has spent the last 16 months reviewing the sources, tradecraft and analytic work underpinning the intelligence community assessment and sees no reason to dispute the conclusions,” *Richard Burr (R)* said...​​View attachment 554910​
> 
> ...


The Russia stuff is their way to deflect and change the subject.   Plus, they're not told about the above, in their world.  Nothing happened.  It was all fake news.

You may as well be trying to communicate with an eight year old.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 24, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Who? Your sniveling aside, governors, attorneys general, secretaries of state, both Republican and Democratic, often after multiple recounts and audits, in fifty states, as formally acknowledged by Congress, certified the will of the People, assigning the President 306 electoral votes. (It is true that the official total of 81,282,916 votes for the President is short the few hundred later found in audits in Wisconsin and Nevada.)
> 
> Given that the Cry Baby Loser had been assigned miserable approval numbers, consistently and relentlessly, throughout his dismal four years, it came as no surprise that the American electorate would dump him at its first opportunity.
> 
> ...


End results will tell the story.  The American presence dated from January 2021 has turned the world - yes, the world - to shit.  Biden is no more than a cheap sock puppet, in charge of nothing.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Russia stuff is their way to deflect and change the subject.   Plus, they're not told about the above, in their world.  Nothing happened.  It was all fake news.
> 
> You may as well be trying to communicate with an eight year old.


It's the same pervasive impasse. Their weird worship of one dude is_ emotionally_-based, and all rational exegesis is superfluous.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2021)

odanny Oh Danny Boy, do these sound familiar to you ? "Trump is an illegitimate President".   "Russian Facebook posters swayed the election". "Trump Colluded With Russia".


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 24, 2021)

The election was very close but it was nudged just enough so that the Chinese dead drunk corpse won


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump won Pennsylvania, Georgia and Wisconsin


----------



## August West (Oct 25, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> The election was very close but it was nudged just enough so that the Chinese dead drunk corpse won


He was sober enough to beat the twice impeached one so badly in 2 debates that he wouldn`t show for the third.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 25, 2021)

August West 
Xiden was a bubbling buffoon in both debates and only a similar peon ( as yourself ) would draw that conclusion 

Xiden is an illegitimate swine


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 25, 2021)

2 fake impeachment’s that were crimes committed by the Khmer Rouge Dems


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Trump Colluded With Russia


Despite Bam Bam Bannon's characterizing the secret meeting in Trump Tower of Manafort, Kushner and Junior with Putin's agents as _"treason,"_ there _is _no crime called _"collusion"_ despite the Cry Baby Loser's constantly having whined about it.

Putin's hurting Clinton and helping Trump was not coordinated. It merely comported with both their separate agendas.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump won Pennsylvania, Georgia and Wisconsin


Lies, no matter how self-serving, fizzle without credible evidence. Objective truth matters. It is not a matter of hyper-partisan hysteria that releases some ever-expanding, metastasizing paranoia like a black hole. The weird worship of one dude does not come with a religious exemption from reality.




*Trump’s Attorney General William Barr has authorized federal*
*investigations of “substantial” allegations of voting irregularities*
November 10, 2020




*Trump’s Attorney General William Barr said U.S. attorneys and FBI agents have*
*been working to follow up specific complaints and information they've received,*
*but they've uncovered no evidence that would change the outcome of the election.* 
December 10, 2020




*“My attitude was: It was put-up or shut-up time.*
*If there was evidence of fraud, I had no motive to suppress it.*
*But my suspicion all the way along was that there was nothing there. *
*It was*



June 28, 2021




*'Whar's that dang rope we done*
_*used tuh hang Mike Pence?* _
​


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

*"IT'S


*




_*“Bill Barr is a man of unbelievable credibility and courage*_
* and he’s going to go down on the history books!”*











						Trump praises Barr for dropping Flynn's Trump-Russia case
					

The Justice Department dropping prosecution against President Donald Trump's first national security adviser, Michael Flynn, was swiftly embraced by Trump, who has relentlessly tweeted about the “outrageous” case and last week pronounced Flynn “exonerated."




					www.pbs.org
				



​


----------



## theHawk (Oct 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> On election night I watched the incredible lead Trump had wiped out by mail in ballots.  As if every mail in ballot was for Biden.   I realized, the Fuckers are stealing the election.


Yup.  I remember seeing Florida turn entirely for Trump by 9 am, he easily overcame all the mail-in ballots that were counted first.  This was a “battleground state” and similar in demographics to Arizona, yet somehow be mysteriously loses AZ.  Not to mention how does he win  Ohio yet loses PA?  None of it made any sense.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> It's the same pervasive impasse. Their weird worship of one dude is_ emotionally_-based, and all rational exegesis is superfluous.


Oh my, impressive words do you get bonus money for flowery language?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 25, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Yup.  I remember seeing Florida turn entirely for Trump by 9 am, he easily overcame all the mail-in ballots that were counted first.  This was a “battleground state” and similar in demographics to Arizona, yet somehow be mysteriously loses AZ.  Not to mention how does he win  Ohio yet loses PA?  None of it made any sense.


at least the stolen election had this silver lining

we found out just how absymally AWFUL

um... just "everything" is

RE our gummit


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 25, 2021)

Only right-wingers who have no problem repeating historical mistakes and alleging they are not really like that afterward allege the election was stolen.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Oh my, impressive words do you get bonus money for flowery language?


I'm sorry if my language is an issue for you. 

Were you confused about anything in particular with which I could help you?


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 25, 2021)

almost laugh whne dims bring up ignoring history (accusing the Rs of that)

geez... the hypocrisy and lying never end

biggest lies from lefties concern how they were the ones who were racist in our past (and I say they are racists still.. notice how they focus on race all the time, obsessively)

dims started the kkk
dims voted against Blacks getting the vote
against freeing the slaves

well, there were a few dims who didn't vote against those things... But the MAJORITY of them did. If it hadnt been for Republicans...


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> "Trump is an illegitimate President".   "Russian Facebook posters swayed the election". "Trump Colluded With Russia".


I disagree.

Trump was President from January 20, 2017 thru January 20, 2021.  

There is no reliable way to assess the extent of the impact of Russia's conspiring to help Trump and hurt Clinton in the 2016 election.

Trump toadies were continually whining about _"collusion",_ but there is no such crime and so, of course, no such charge.


----------



## dblack (Oct 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> There is no reliable way to assess the extent of the impact of Russia's conspiring to help Trump and hurt Clinton in the 2016 election.


Far worse damage was done by four years of Democrats in Denial. It basically set the stage for the stop the steal nonsense.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

dblack said:


> It basically set the stage for the stop the steal nonsense.





dblack said:


> Far worse damage was done by four years of Democrats in Denial. It basically set the stage for the stop the steal nonsense.


_"Everybody's so mean to our Cry Baby Loser!"_

Hyper-partisans are free to imagine so, of course, whereas two U.S. Senate Intelligence Committees confirmed the finding of three U.S. Intelligence agencies that Russia conspired to help Trump and hurt Clinton in the 2016 presidential election.

After the Cry Baby Loser proved too weak to handle his defeat, and his lies concerning the People's will incited his goons to attack Congress, his historical fate was sealed.


----------



## dblack (Oct 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> _"Everybody's so mean to our Cry Baby Loser!"_


I wouldn't call Hillary a cry baby, or a loser. She accepted defeat graciously. It was the rest of the party that couldn't deal with it. They simply couldn't accept - still can't - that a large chunk of America (enough to win an election) despises them.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 25, 2021)

dblack said:


> I wouldn't call Hillary a cry baby, or a loser.


No, her having the integrity to graciously concede and wish Trump well the day after the 2016 election epitomized all the patriotically-motivated peaceful transfers of power that had been the pride of the nation from its founding until 2021.


----------



## dblack (Oct 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> No, her having the integrity to graciously concede and wish Trump well the day after the 2016 election epitomized all the patriotically-motivated peaceful transfers of power that had been the pride of the nation from its founding until 2021.


Yep. Sadly, the rest of the party didn't follow her example.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> I'm sorry if my language is an issue for you.
> 
> Were you confused about anything in particular with which I could help you?


Paid shill sez what?


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 26, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Paid shill sez what?


You present yourself as an incorrigible, groveling Trump bum kisser, but if you ever have any actual _issues _you would like to discuss, civilly and coherently, with reference to documented facts, in rational terms, I'd be happy to assist you in engaging with reality. If not, have a nice day.

*POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.



*​


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 26, 2021)

ha ha... politics is not the worship of one dude..

but time to worship when it is a dim

In fact... lefties worship O so badly, the guy literally can't do any wrong (don't hear any leftie criticizing him.. not one)..

this, even when he sends $$$ billions to terrorists secretly in the middle of the night... then spies on the next incoming president and persecutes him and his staff bc they don't  have the same love for terrorists..

yep, that guy could do no wrong... still can't, strangely. (leaking classified info is a crime... the O Admin did it all the time)

but somehow Trump did  something worse... we don't know  excactly what... but ... just trust them... the dims

To them Rs can do no right.. dims can do no wrong PERIOD END OF SENTENCE

roll e yes


----------



## Burgermeister (Oct 26, 2021)

BREAKING: Fulton County Georgia Ordered More Than One Million Absentee Ballots from Printer Days Before the 2020 Election Knowing There Was No Time to Mail Them Out - Why?
					

More shocking news on Runbeck printing company which supplied ballots to both Arizona and Georgia. We’ve already made some shocking observations about Runbeck – the Arizona printing company involved in the 2020 Election in both Arizona and Georgia. We know that Runbeck shipped thousands of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 26, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> BREAKING: Fulton County Georgia Ordered More Than One Million Absentee Ballots from Printer Days Before the 2020 Election Knowing There Was No Time to Mail Them Out - Why?
> 
> 
> More shocking news on Runbeck printing company which supplied ballots to both Arizona and Georgia. We’ve already made some shocking observations about Runbeck – the Arizona printing company involved in the 2020 Election in both Arizona and Georgia. We know that Runbeck shipped thousands of...
> ...


wow.. amazing

I heard ballots were imported from China also... not sure I believe that one.. haven't seen evidence. But here we have that..


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 26, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> You present yourself as an incorrigible, groveling Trump bum kisser, but if you ever have any actual _issues _you would like to discuss, civilly and coherently, with reference to documented facts, in rational terms, I'd be happy to assist you in engaging with reality. If not, have a nice day.
> 
> *POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.
> View attachment 556488*​


That seemed to be the case with a half-term served senator getting elected twice.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Oct 27, 2021)

The 2020 election was a year ago, next week. Who cares? Joe Biden is President and a lot of pretty crappy Senators and Congress people won reelection. It is what it is.


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 27, 2021)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The 2020 election was a year ago, next week. Who cares?


Patriotic Americans who rightly took pride in over two-hundred years of peaceful transfers of power until a Cry Baby Loser ended that proud tradition. Too weak to honestly accept his loss at the hands of the American People, the Loser decided to crap upon democracy, a desecration in which he persists, despite the impotence of the Loser and his lickspittles to contrive even a single suspect in their vast, inclusive, paranoidal self-serving fantasy.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Oct 27, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Patriotic Americans who rightly took pride in over two-hundred years of peaceful transfers of power until a Cry Baby Loser ended that proud tradition. Too weak to honestly accept his loss at the hands of the American People, the Loser decided to crap upon democracy, a desecration in which he persists, despite the impotence of the Loser and his lickspittles to contrive even a single suspect in their vast, inclusive, paranoidal self-serving fantasy.


Hey I mean I agree, but your answer to my question of 'who cares' could be one word really:

Trump
Or I would also accept
Nobody

Same thing


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 27, 2021)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Hey I mean I agree, but your answer to my question of 'who cares' could be one word really:
> 
> Trump
> Or I would also accept
> ...


I understand Americans' concern for our democracy. A Cry Baby Loser has crapped on the admirable tradition of over two centuries of peaceful transfers of power theat have always respected the will of the People - until 2020.

The Cry Baby Loser persists in doing so despite no court or legislative body anywhere in the land taking his evidence-free, self-serving fiction seriously.

He would deserve to be ignored if so many of his goons did not still kowtow before his lies.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 27, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> You present yourself as an incorrigible, groveling Trump bum kisser, but if you ever have any actual _issues _you would like to discuss, civilly and coherently, with reference to documented facts, in rational terms, I'd be happy to assist you in engaging with reality. If not, have a nice day.
> 
> *POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.
> View attachment 556488*​


A cult is....


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 27, 2021)

actually politics today IS about worship of one person AND the party he belongs to (so far it has always been a He)

yes, that's exactly what we have here... People love Trump because of what he DID... that is normal and mature

Dims love dim elites because... WHY?

frankly, I don't know why

I get it that they want to keep baby killing legal so they don't have to be responsible and mature about sex.. I get it that they can't face the reality that abortion means murdering innocent children but hey... it's legal, so who cares if it's amoral or evil?

But you know... can't help thinking this is what very young Read very immature people think

people who have not examined the evidence... the science... and worrisome things like Reality

But other than that, I mean... yeh... The dims are the ones who are cultistst... They don't believe anything unless it comes from cnn msnbc or such places..

garbage in garbage out


----------



## schmidlap (Oct 27, 2021)

otto105 said:


> A cult is....


... an emotionally-driven sect that engages in the veneration of and devotion to a particular figure, contemptuous of factual, empirical reality that does not accrue to their master's glory, i.e., the weird worship of one dude.

In the case of the Cult of Trumpery, they hold as an irrational, dogmatic article of blind faith that the Loser won the 2020 presidential election_ "in a Landslide!"_ even though that self-serving fantasy is supported by no certified result, no recount, no audit, no form of actual legal challenge anywhere that has not been rejected as being utterly without merit.

When the Loser pulls his_ "Landslide!"_ out of his butt, they are dazzled into groveling prostration, their cerebral faculties rendered useless at the awesome spectacle.








Go figure.


----------



## rightnow909 (Oct 28, 2021)

no intelligent life here

beam me up scottie


----------

